# Rules of nature



## Yaruzaru (Sep 27, 2016)

Feral RP. Humans dislike the creatures of the forest for the most part and want to expand by destroying the forest. Play as an animal living in the forest. Act like a pokemon basically but with animal sounds to communicate unless you're a human living in the city or village.

There are spirits/guardians of the forest so abilities and abnormal creatures are ok.

Shamelessly lazy map:

City with humans that generally dislike the forest inhabitants on one side of the forest
Forest and rivers 
Mountains in the center - large cave at base of mountains
More forest and rivers
Village with humans that aren't as bad on the other side of the forest

Common knowledge:

Forest creatures: RPers.
Forest guardians: RPers + me.
Forest god: Jin, surprised right . . . right?
Forest spirit: Looks like a small green monkey spirit, it looks after the forest.
Watcher: Lives in the mountains and protects the forest spirit.
Gate guardian: Lives in the cave at the base of the mountain and guards a large gate/door.

For an easy start a bunch of animals are drinking from one of the rivers in the forest not too far from the village. If you're a human i guess you can side plot in from the village or city.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

Not really sure how to enter without making things look weird...
Negative point for being a god, I suppose
LOL


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 28, 2016)

Winds start to carry the smell of burning trees through the forest. In the distance smoke can be seen rising over an area causing birds to flee from the direction. Most of the animals drinking from the river seem to be too preoccupied to notice.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> Winds start to carry the smell of burning trees through the forest. In the distance smoke can be seen rising over an area causing birds to flee from the direction. Most of the animals drinking from the river seem to be too preoccupied to take note.


(god coming through XD )

A kangaroo-like creature, though with bat wings and white-cream fur, crouching on all fours near the river, is in its deep sleep under the warm sunlight, when the smell of smoke reaches to it and slowly wakes it up, and the sound of the birds fleeing makes it perk its ears up.
The sight of smoke quickly comes into its view.
It glares into the horizon, staring at the smoke, and sniffs its nose.
Human scent is in the air, along with the fire as well.
Something is wrong is definitely going on.
It gets up on all fours and flaps its wings to lift itself off the ground, and swiftly flies towards the direction, its gaze affixed at the smoke up ahead.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 28, 2016)

Within the fire the watcher can be seen at a distance fighting off some humans. A huge dragon with black scales and red eyes, as far as all the forest creatures know it only comes down when the forest spirit is in trouble. Getting closer reveals the surrounding area to be ablaze. The rivers in the area also appear to have run dry, many humans can be seen in groups around the area surrounding the blaze and starting more fires by lighting up the surrounding trees. The watcher's loud roars, coupled with musket fire can be heard throughout the area and with the fire quickly spreading it is hard to pick out how many humans there are in the forest. It looks like they are trying to create a ring of fire using the trees but they seem to be leading the watcher in a different direction while other groups can be seen standing around the perimeter of the fire.

There are animals still trying to get away from the area with one of the forest guardians, an odd creature with brown fur and horns helping them to get away from the blaze.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

The kangaroo-like creature takes notice of the "battlefield" and immediately comes to realize how dire the current situation is.
It darts its eyes around to get a better look at the humans, and once its aim is locked on those attacking the watcher, it quickly dives down, its front legs stretching outwards, its claws readied, and lands on one of the humans with full force, knocking him unconscious. Then, with a loud bark, it alerts the rest of the humans in the vicinity, as if to draw their attention away from pushing the fire into the forest and attacking the watcher.
It then slams its paw onto the ground ; several rays of light from the sky shine down, covering the entire forest. The fire quickly dissipates into steam, as if coming into contact with frost or water, and fades away.
Upon closer look, it can be seen that the rays of light indeed aren't sunlight, as they are covered with aura of frost that dances along the length.
The creature then shifts its gaze at the humans and lets out an aggressive and feral snake-like hiss as it slightly crouches down, its wings opened, looking like it's preparing to make a leap towards any of them.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 28, 2016)

As the fire is put out the humans appear to become confused having their work suddenly interrupted until they hear the creatures bark which draws the attention of most of the group attacking the watcher. The watcher seems to be trapped in a very large pitfall with one of it's wings badly torn. It tries to swipe and breath black fire at the humans but does not make much of an attempt to struggle out of the pitfall trap given its injuries. They blast at it while it's still trapped with bombards and try to keep it in the pitfall by tangling it in nets and rope. The humans that had been standing around the perimeter of the fire not too far away run into the area they were keeping watch over and start firing at the forest spirit who tries to flee toward the mountains. The other humans that took notice of the creature that put out the fire start aiming their muskets and firing in its direction.

The forest guardian guides all the animals it can out of the area before turning to dash back toward the area on all fours.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

The creature slams its paw on the ground again. A white hole appears near the humans and explodes, creating a violent explosion that does little to no damage at all, but with enough force to send them flying everywhere, up to around 10 feet.
The creature then glances back at the watcher and, with a flick of its paw, calling down the sunlight that shines above the watcher.
As the sunlight comes down, the watcher's severe injuries on its wings quickly heal back up.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 28, 2016)

Some of the humans panic and scatter upon having white holes appear in front of them and knock them flying, while the rest are somewhat dazed from being thrown about by the explosions. The watcher starts to look more lively after its injuries heal up and it starts to fire bursts of its black flames from its mouth, burning through the net and rope it is tangled in. It then bats its wings and claws its way out of the trap. As the watcher gets itself out and stares down the scattered humans trying to get back up, they seem to not think much of their chances against the two foes they face and choose to run back through the forest to get away. The watcher doesn't chase them, it instead lifts itself off the ground steadily and looks back at the creature that helped it, bowing its head respectfully before taking off at speed toward the mountains.

The area is a mess of weapons and nets as well as burnt trees, there are also some traps in the area that seem to have been tripped but there may still be some laying around. The forest guardian gets back to the area in time to see the watcher flying off. He makes a chattering noise to the other creature when he gets back to the area asking if everything is ok.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

The creature nods towards the watcher in response to the latter's bow, and watches as it flies off to the mountain.
It then takes a look at the burned down forest. Even with the fire put out, the damage is severe.
When it sees the forest guardian, and hears his concern about the situation, it replies with a snake-like hiss, telling him that the humans have ran off and the watcher has gone, but the forest isn't in a good shape at all.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 28, 2016)

The forest guardian looks around at the damage, he growls to himself as he almost steps in one of the traps that wasn't set off. Looking back over at the creature he makes some chattering noises to say that he got the forest creatures he could find out of the area and that they should find the forest spirit. He then starts to search around the area but only seems to find weapons and traps lying around among the burnt trees and surroundings. He tries to set off the traps he finds without getting caught in them while he searches so that no other creatures will get hurt by them.

(Near the mountains)
The forest spirit, what looks like a small green monkey continues to run toward the mountain, chased by the groups that ran after it earlier. It starts using the trees once it gets out of the area which the blaze had burnt. The forest spirit quickly climbs and leaps from the trees to try and lose them in the forest. It sees one of them ahead stop to take aim and fire at it. The spirit appears to jump into one of the trees and disappear, avoiding the shot and leaving a ripple behind before reappearing a short distance away on another tree, creating another ripple as it exits the tree. The humans start to spread out more after it does this to try and corner it.

Some distance away the watcher's eyes appear to fixate directly on the location of where the forest spirit is even though it seems to be too far away to actually see it. The watcher keeps flying toward the direction, letting out a terrifying roar across the forest. The humans appear to get worried but do not give up the chase.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

The creature nods towards the guardian's effort to save the animals and his concern about the forest spirit, and flaps its wings to lift itself off the ground to a vantage point.
Only weapons and traps are in its sight, however. No sign of the spirit.
It perks its ears when the watcher's roar echoes across the area, and looks at where the mountain is. It lands back to the ground, near the guardian, and lets out a long hiss, sounding like it's gonna head to the mountain to see what's going on there, before quickly flying away.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

(convenient that last week I finally made the feral version of my sona lol, same personality as my sona just without all the weapons and stuff. His bites sting like lightning and wounds from his claws burn like fire. Mind if I join? Thinking maybe as one of the guardians, likely one friendly towards the villagers and living in an area near the mountains but still within the forest, probably closer to the side near the village. feral sona picture is below.)



Spoiler: character


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (convenient that last week I finally made the feral version of my sona lol, same personality as my sona just without all the weapons and stuff. His bites sting like lightning and wounds from his claws burn like fire. Mind if I join? Thinking maybe as one of the guardians, likely one friendly towards the villagers and living in an area near the mountains but still within the forest, probably closer to the side near the village. feral sona picture is below.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Coincidence of course lol. Yeah feel free to join and follow along.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (convenient that last week I finally made the feral version of my sona lol, same personality as my sona just without all the weapons and stuff. His bites sting like lightning and wounds from his claws burn like fire. Mind if I join? Thinking maybe as one of the guardians, likely one friendly towards the villagers and living in an area near the mountains but still within the forest, probably closer to the side near the village. feral sona picture is below.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Bow to the forest god !)




(Joke, joke, love you, lol)


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

( Considering signing up here.. Might be a Unicorn. I love unicorns.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> ( Considering signing up here.. Might be a Unicorn. I love unicorns.)


(but but the humans will want your shiny horn)


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (but but the humans will want your shiny horn)




( I'd imagine so.)


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

( but consider this.. I get to be a horse wizard.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

(ok, btw my character is a tigrol, it's basically a tiger-wolf hybrid. the point is he will howl, growl, and bark like a wolf. but he also roars like a tiger and occasionally purrs like a feline too.)

-a light grey wolf-like creature with dark blue tiger stripes and wearing an emerald green ribbon-like harness thing is in the middle of getting a drink froma  spring in the foothills of the mountain when he detected the scent of smoke, perking up his ears he then hears gunfire. The creature stops drinking and moves towards the forest after hearing the sound of another guardian. Upon reaching the treeline near the mountain he looses a loud and deep sounding howl that rumbles through the nearby forest canopy like rolling thunder to alert nearby animals to clear the area, afterwards dashing towards the source of the gunfire.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> ( but consider this.. I get to be a horse wizard.)


(And I'm a kangaroo-bat creature that can open black holes, white holes and wormholes, call down sunlight, moonlight and starlight, and summon bebula clouds LOL)


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (And I'm a kangaroo-bat creature that can open black holes, white holes and wormholes, call down sunlight, moonlight and starlight, and summon bebula clouds LOL)




( Scientifically, a blackhole would be both mass genocide and suicide. ;D )


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (And I'm a kangaroo-bat creature that can open black holes, white holes and wormholes, call down sunlight, moonlight and starlight, and summon bebula clouds LOL)



( But if you can do all of that, then where is the struggle? If the human threat rises, whats to stop you from going to the city and exterminating the threat?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> ( Scientifically, a blackhole would be both mass genocide and suicide. ;D )


(and scientifically speaking a tigrol is impossible as well as a living contradiction, yet here I am.)


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (and scientifically speaking a tigrol is impossible as well as a living contradiction, yet here I am.)



( Well, I was just being a smartass. Of course there isn't going to be accurate science in this role play!  )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> ( But if you can do all of that, then where is the struggle? If the human threat rises, whats to stop you from going to the city and exterminating the threat?)


(As the god of the forest, I can't afford to leave that far ; so far, my boyfriend and @Abyssalrider , and maybe you as well, are the only guardians that help me look after the entire forest)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

The forest guardian stays in the area the blaze affected to clear the traps and make sure no creatures were left within the area before going to find the forest spirit. Hearing a loud howl in the distance alerting animals to clear the area, the forest guardian smiles to himself briefly as he looks toward the mountains. He feels he can put his faith in the other guardians to find the forest spirit and instead focuses on clearing the traps in the area and looking for any hurt creatures.

(Near the base of the mountains)
The humans gradually manage to surround the forest spirit by spreading out and limiting its ability to disappear through the trees. They soon trap it within an area of the forest before the spirit can reach the mountains, forcing the forest spirit to jump in and out of the trees to avoid their musket fire while they keep it boxed in. The watcher quickly catches up and fly's down in order to pick off the humans one by one, knocking them around with its claws and tail. The forest spirit jumps onto the watchers back as it lands close to it to try and get it out of the area. As the watcher starts to lift itself off the ground again it lets out a loud roar in pain and quickly falls back down.

A man in a set of light blue armor covering his body and a necklace with a cross around his neck can be seen not far off holding his palm out in front of him toward the watcher. A woman in white armor covering her body walks up in front of him, smiling joyfully to herself. The remaining humans surround the watcher and aim their muskets at it. Realizing that it can not escape the situation, the watcher growls at the humans and breaths fire at them to get them to back off while telling the forest spirit to get down next to him. Once the forest spirit does so, the watcher immediately shields it with his body and wings from the humans.

The woman readies her rapier at her side as she walks up to the watcher. All over the area another pained roar from the watcher can be heard.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

The kangaroo-like creature arrives at the watcher's place right after its roar, and dives down at tremendous speed, violently landing on the woman with all its weight. It then quickly leaps from her and lunges itself at the man in blue armor.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

( Before I start role playing, can one of you give me a quick run down through all that is happening? There was a lot to read, and even then.. It started off without climaxing first, and it set me off as confused. All I am picking up is a group of humans are attacking, and theres a dragon breathing fire, and a bunch of running around and flying and.. killing.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

*the wolf-like guardian dashes towards the man and rips his front claws through the back of his left knee before disappearing into the smoke and foliage nearby*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

(Humans chasing forest spirit. Watcher trying to protect forest spirit. Guardians either helping creatures get away from the area or going to help the forest spirit.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Humans chasing forest spirit. Watcher trying to protect forest spirit. Guardians either helping creatures get away from the area or going to help the forest spirit.)


(You're not helping much there, darling, lol)


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You're not helping much there, darling, lol)



( That's true, but atleast now I know what I'm going to do)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

(Well it's the basic idea of what is going on atm xD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Humans chasing forest spirit. Watcher trying to protect forest spirit. Guardians either helping creatures get away from the area or going to help the forest spirit.)


(You forgot the forest god -_-" )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

(shhhhh it's a secret . . . )


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You forgot the forest god -_-" )



( pssh, who cares about gods right.. pshh... *Is using Anubis as a signature profile* >.> )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (shhhhh it's a secret . . . )


(*impatient barks* ARF ! ARF !)



InpuOsirisson said:


> ( pssh, who cares about gods right.. pshh... *Is using Anubis as a signature profile* >.> )


(Sounds totalleh legit XD )


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*impatient barks* ARF ! ARF !)
> 
> 
> (Sounds totalleh legit XD )



(One final question. Because I like to get specific.. Where is everyone retreating to?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> (One final question. Because I like to get specific.. Where is everyone retreating to?)


(i would guess the large cave dug into the mountain in the center of the forest)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> (One final question. Because I like to get specific.. Where is everyone retreating to?)


(The animals are simply trying to stay out if the field full of hunting traps that the forest guardian is disabling at the moment)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (i would guess the large cave dug into the mountain in the center of the forest)


(Not there ; that's where the Gate Guardian resides)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Not there ; that's where the Gate Guardian resides)


(well he clearly guards the gate for a reason...)


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (The animals are simply trying to stay out if the field full of hunting traps that the forest guardian is disabling at the moment)



( Alright. Coolio. Welp.. here it comes. Here it comes.. Oh yeah.. Shit, what will my name be. I already know who he'll be like, that took me like 5 minutes to figure out, but the name.. The naaaame.. mmmh! Anyways, I pulled a picture from the internet of a unicorn, because i don't have one up my ass. ( sorry) I meant in my small list of drawings. So here it is, enjoy it. I certainly do. wut?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

The woman appears to reappear a short distance away from where the creature tried to land on it, only to be cut by a wolf like guardian, causing her to stagger down to one knee. The man appears to chant something quickly as he sees her get wounded and a yellow crossed sigil appears underneath the woman healing her wound. She quickly gets back up and looks around, trying to find what cut her. The watcher is covered in its own blood at this point with the humans still firing at it to try and get it to release the forest spirit from under its protection. 

The man simply braces himself for the forest god's attack, with his long sword and one hand around the cross on his necklace.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (well he clearly guards the gate for a reason...)


(Eeeeuuuhhh... no spoiler = w=)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

-the wolf leaps at the man biting the hand holding his necklace and once again disappearing into the smoke and foliage nearby, coming back out a few seconds later with a pack of smaller wolves similar in appearance (no harnesses and only 3'6" in height, my wolf is like 4'8" tall btw)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

The forest god's front paws become covered in what looks like a cloud of dust that constantly shifts colors, and begins to discharge electrical sparks. It then slashes its paws downward, sending forth two waves of wind, dust and electricity, in the form of scythe blades, straight at the man, before quickly flapping its wings to stop its momentum midway, and landing down near the watcher and the forest spirit, in a defensive stance.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

( Shoot. I also noticed, I have to use animal noises to communicate? How will we know what we are saying specifically?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> ( Shoot. I also noticed, I have to use animal noises to communicate? How will we know what we are saying specifically?)


(Just use obvious "hints" like this)


> The forest god slowly approaches the unicorn guardian with a concerned look on his face, and lets out a quiet hiss, as if to ask the latter if he's OK.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

-the large wolf and his pack walk over to the forest spirit, surrounding the three other creatures and facing outwards with the largest directly between the three and the two armored humans. All of the wolves soon baring teeth and growling at the humans, with the faint sound of electricity hidden in the growling. While the largest lowers his stomach towards the ground, as if hinting the spirit to climb on it's back.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Just use obvious "hints" like this)




( Oh.. Okay. I guess that's cool. Alright, I'll start here shortly.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The forest god's front paws become covered in what looks like a cloud of dust that constantly shifts colors, and begins to discharge electrical sparks. It then slashes its paws downward, sending forth two waves of wind, dust and electricity, in the form of scythe blades, straight at the man, before quickly flapping its wings to stop its momentum midway, and landing down near the watcher and the forest spirit, in a defensive stance.





Yaruzaru said:


> The watcher is covered in its own blood at this point with the humans still firing at it to try and get it to release the forest spirit from under its protection.


The forest god then slams its paw on the ground. A white hole appears on the ground, near where the humans stand, and explodes, creating a massive blast that blows them all away (very low damage, but extreme force, like a point-blank Fus Ro Dah with all 3 words lol). It then flaps its wings, calling down the sunlight to heal the watcher's injuries back up.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

The hand that the man has around his necklace glows yellow briefly but is interrupted by getting bitten by the wolf-like guardian. The woman looks like she is about to charge after the wolf like guardian but the man stops her. The woman looks incredibly pissed looking at the guardians and the watcher before quickly placing her hand on the mans shoulder. The two disappear from view as soon as she does this, avoiding the forest god's attack in the process. The remaining humans stop in the middle of reloading their muskets as the forest god and wolf-like guardian place themselves in-between them and the watcher. A fearful look washes over their faces but before they can do anything else they are knocked away by the forest god's white holes. They decide to run away toward the city rather than continue.

The watcher's wounds quickly heal up from the sunlight washing over it thanks to the forest god. It slowly gets up, showing the forest spirit to still be unharmed. The watcher nudges both the wolf like guardian and the forest god with its head in thanks. The forest spirit timidly stays close to the watcher.

(BTW abyssal biting the mans hand totally saved your asses)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

(had a feeling that necklace was going to be a problem, so I bit his hand. and a bite that stings like electricity ain't going to feel good in metal armor. wolves have a knack for sensing danger)
-as the humans run off, the pack of tiger-striped wolves chases them in pursuit before anything can stop them. The largest one stays behind and nods it's head in affirmation to the three forest beings before gesturing his head towards his pack.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

(I was hoping it would be enough of a cue, considering he was standing there as the forest god was trying to attack him)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (I was hoping it would be enough of a cue, considering he was standing there as the forest god was trying to attack him)


(I attacked him with two nebula scythe blades, too, didn't I ?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I attacked him with two nebula scythe blades, too, didn't I ?)


(while you did do that, technically I bit his hand first, lol. btw the "pack" is only my character's five oldest children, the rest are with their mother at their den in the mountains)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I attacked him with two nebula scythe blades, too, didn't I ?)


(They disappeared before it hit them when the woman touched him . . . ; 3)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (while you did do that, technically I bit his hand first, lol. btw the "pack" is only my character's five oldest children, the rest are with their mother at their den in the mountains)



(Well the gate guardian lives at the base of the mountain in a pretty obvious large cave and the watcher tends to be high up in the mountains so you are probably in the most protected area xD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

(that's convenient...his mate isn't a fighter, and most of his pack are pups or "teenage" wolves (think like just under 2 human years old, so about 13 dog years. And Jin, maybe the forest god doesn't need to get directly involved in all the fights or skirmishes, but the really large ones for sure. Maybe help the guardians out with a lot of the minor things, like subtly helping to keep them healed or from being injured while they go about their duties. Or coming when called by the watcher as a result of the spirit being in immediate danger.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

(You stopped the woman from killing the watcher and caused them both to retreat AND healed the watcher twice AND put out the forest fire AND caused all the humans to back off due to your white holes. I don't think i'm missing anything. Abyssal was interrupting attacks and keeping them confused. I can't give you all the cookies : 3)


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

The sounds of gunfire, roars, and great panic in the forest had reached the ears of Demetrius the Grey Unicorn, A Mare and her young colt he had once rescued from the cruelty of a terrible human. Demetrius had predicted these events would happen. It was not a matter of foresight, but the logic of a Unicorn. " Run!" ( I really don't feel like making horse noises. Just pretend they are.) He ordered the horses, and whatever creature was near by. Demetrius began sprinting toward the sounds of disharmony, and each creature he passed by, was told to hit the hills as he passed them by. His horn lit up a yellow gloom, and the magic had made a small flash around his body before the light vanished. A protection spell.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (that's convenient...his mate isn't a fighter, and most of his pack are pups or "teenage" wolves (think like just under 2 human years old, so about 13 dog years)


(Well at least you don't have to worry about their safety too much when you go away then heh)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (You stopped the woman from killing the watcher and caused them both to retreat AND healed the watcher twice AND put out the forest fire AND caused all the humans to back off due to your white holes. I don't think i'm missing anything. Abyssal was interrupting attacks and keeping them confused. I can't give you all the cookies : 3)


(Meh, I'mma just be a lazy-ass god then)


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Meh, I'mma just be a lazy-ass god then)




( I sense conflict. What is happening? Someone taking all the action?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Meh, I'mma just be a lazy-ass god then)


(isn't that basically the description of most gods these days?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (isn't that basically the description of most gods these days?)


(I guess as much, heh... gotta love the irony...)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

(You kinda made me look like a 2-year-old kid trying to Mary Sue through the RP :| )[/QUOTE]
(Nope just pointing out that you would have preferred to hit them is all : 3)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

(god 1: "hey get up, it's time to do our job"
god 2: "hell no, i'm going back to sleep, a thousand years without our intervention won't hurt anyone."
god 1: your so lazy...GET UP"
god 2: wake me up after another 500 years, then we'll worry about this."
lol)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

(and their excuse is "not wanting to interfere with human affairs")


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Nope just pointing out that you would have preferred to hit them is all : 3)


(There wasn't emough cue, at least for me, and the posts appear after every minute or two, so I had a bad time understanding everything... so yeah, I was frustrated indeed)



Abyssalrider said:


> (god 1: "hey get up, it's time to do our job"
> god 2: "hell no, i'm going back to sleep, a thousand years without our intervention won't hurt anyone."
> god 1: your so lazy...GET UP"
> god 2: wake me up after another 500 years, then we'll worry about this."
> lol)


(Sounds legit)


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (isn't that basically the description of most gods these days?)



( I'm not lazy at all! Do you know how many demons I slay in Duat? It's a job.)



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Nah, I was just frustrated at being unable to do certain stuffs...)
> (But, yeah, "conflicted" is a correct word as well ; credit for understanding me)
> 
> 
> (You kinda made me look like a 2-year-old kid trying to Mary Sue through the RP :| )



( There definately should be struggle for all of us here. Nobody get the main character armor shield thing.. I think we should all treat this like a survival game.. In that case. The scythe thing should have done what it was meant to do, but perhaps you should place restrictions on your abilities. Same goes for everyone.. And as for the rp, someone has to make the humans fight back. Like, say one of you controls some humans, and puts them up against players.. Not players against themselves... If you catch my meaning. And even then, whatever we fight should have the chance to dodge, or defend themselves from our attacks.. )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

(Yeah it became crazy suddenly o.o but if i gave a bigger cue i would have had no chance at all at using it xD)


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

( There should be a sense of immersion in this role play, is what I am getting at.. Or else these kinds of conflicts between players will continue until we all get tired of it, and quit.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

(Well i am dealing with the humans, the scythe missed as they used an ability to avoid it and this pretty much is survival as the humans are trying to end us. Unless someone decides to help me with humans that's how it is. I agree on giving me a chance to dodge though erm erm)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

(to be fair it basically started an hour ago...immersion takes time. Since one of us is a god, and at least two of us are guardians of the forest, we need to be stronger and more durable than the average animal)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> ( I'm not lazy at all! Do you know how many demons I slay in Duat? It's a job.)


(Do you know how many "custom-made" nebula clouds I can summon in the galaxy ? It's a hobby LOL)



InpuOsirisson said:


> whatever we fight should have the chance to dodge, or defend themselves from our attacks..


(Suddenly you remind me of a severe mental breakdown that nailed my heart to my tombstone 2 months ago, and the horror still vaguely lingers in my mind until now....)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> (whatever we fight should have the chance to dodge, or defend themselves from our attacks.. )


(my character is half tiger and half wolf, if he ambushes someone in a forest or mountain environment they're going to be ambushed with all but guaranteed success, that's true to nature and the time period, which considering muskets being used with metal armor would be about i'm guessing late 1,500's to early 1,600's)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> -as the humans run off, the pack of tiger-striped wolves chases them in pursuit before anything can stop them. The largest one stays behind and nods it's head in affirmation to the three forest beings before gesturing his head towards his pack.


The forest god looks at the pack running off, then at the guardian, the watcher and the spirit, with a quiet nod, before flapping its wings and lifting itself off the ground, off the mountains, and towards the forest, back to where the monkey guardian is, to check on the current situation.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (my character is half tiger and half wolf, if he ambushes someone in a forest or mountain environment they're going to be ambushed with all but guaranteed success, that's true to nature and the time period, which considering muskets being used with metal armor would be about i'm guessing late 1,500's to early 1,600's)



(But but what if a human has crazy reaction speed and an ability like Meliodas's full counter but for physical attacks xD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (But but what if a human has crazy reaction speed and an ability like Meliodas's full counter but for physical attacks xD)


(OP OP OP OP OP
LOL)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (But but what if a human has crazy reaction speed and an ability like Meliodas's full counter but for physical attacks xD)


(that's why I said "all but guaranteed" it is still possible, just not very likely to escape unharmed)
-the wolf walks over to the spirit and purs as he nudges it's hand with the top of his head, before running after his pack.

(ps. I'm guessing the two of you watched seven deadly sins then if you're making meliodas references? in which case, do you see why I compared our bromance to Ban and Meliodas, Jin?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (that's why I said "all but guaranteed" it is still possible, just not very likely to escape unharmed)


(puts all seven deadly sins on the human team)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (puts all seven deadly sins on the human team)


(that's not fair... *lays down in his den and whines, before howling sorrowfully towards the moonlight outside*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (puts all seven deadly sins on the human team)


(and let's be real here, Meliodas, King, and Dianne would be much more likely to join our side being that the humans are trying to exterminate us just because they feel like it)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (puts all seven deadly sins on the human team)


(*magnified sunlight intensifies* INCINERATE !)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (ps. I'm guessing the two of you watched seven deadly sins then if you're making meliodas references? in which case, do you see why I compared our bromance to Ban and Meliodas, Jin?)


(I never watched it at all... but still... *blushes*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I never watched it at all... but still... *blushes*)


(you should totally find a way to watch it, it's a great anime)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (you should totally find a way to watch it, it's a great anime)


(And gets reminded of every time I blush at your sight whenever I see Ban and Meliodas on the screen)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

The forest spirit smiles with a timid expression as the wolf-like guardian nudges its hand while staying near the watcher who bows respectfully in response to the forest god's nod. The forest spirit gets on the watcher's back again and they lift off the ground slowly to head back toward the area damaged by the fire after the wolf-like guardian and the forest god leave. 

Almost all the creatures around the mountains have left the area after being alerted by the wolf-like guardian and Demetrius. The forest guardian that was clearing the traps is still close by in the area tending to some injured creatures.

(In the forest towards the city)
The humans with muskets don't get far as they are being chased by the wolf-like guardians pack. The man and woman from earlier do not seem to be anywhere among them.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (and let's be real here, Meliodas, King, and Dianne would be much more likely to join our side being that the humans are trying to exterminate us just because they feel like it)


(Well i probably have the holy knights and Ruin too, i'd just make them see you as enemies hehehe)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Well i probably have the holy knights and Ruin too, i'd just make them see you as enemies hehehe)


(Seeing I know next to nothing about what those "7 Deadly Dudes" can do... and there's the fact that my instincts are far worse than the others, I'm gonna have a really bad time trying to even keep my ass in one piece...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> Almost all the creatures around the mountains have left the area after being alerted by the wolf-like guardian and Demetrius. The forest guardian that was clearing the traps is still close by in the area tending to some injured creatures.


The forest god approaches the guardian and takes a glance at the injured creatures. Then, with a quiet hiss, sounding rather distressed, it flaps its wings once, creating a gust of wind outward, and at the same time calling down the sunlight to heal all the injured creatures back up.
It then looks back at the burned forest with a concerned expression, and up at the sky.
Rays of frost moonlight and magnified sunlight begin to shine down the area, fusing together, resulting in columns of slowly spiralling streams of water. It appears that the forest god is trying to water the forest, in its attempt to "heal" the forest back up, with what it can do.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Seeing I know next to nothing about what those "7 Deadly Dudes" can do... and there's the fact that my instincts are far worse than the others, I'm gonna have a really bad time trying to even keep my ass in one piece...)



(Well i'm not actually planning to add them but to be honest they would fit pretty well, at least the holy knights would. The 7 sins are like if you took - Makarov, Gildarts, Natsu, Erza, Mirajane, Jellal and Mavis from fairy tail, put them all into a team against an enemy in terms of how far the enemy would get bent over xD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> Makarov, Gildarts, Natsu, Erza, Mirajane, Jellal and Mavis


(BYE *jumps into a wormhole*
LOL)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

(more like Natsu with all of Acnologia's and Zeref's power combined with his own, and that's just for Meliodas.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

(He would be more ridiculous than Meliodas then, being able to just death touch you and being immortal xD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (more like Natsu with all of Acnologia's and Zeref's power combined with his own, and that's just for Meliodas.)


(*is undetectable and invulnerable in the wormhole* good thing I'm indestructible LOL)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (He would be more ridiculous than Meliodas then, being able to just death touch you and being immortal xD)


(I meant like their power level, I mean...Meliodas did reduce Danafall to a crater...He's 432 years old, and attacking him is basically suicide even if he doesn't have a weapon...)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*is undetectable and invulnerable in the wormhole* good thing I'm indestructible LOL)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> View attachment 13834


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I meant like their power level, I mean...Meliodas did reduce Danafall to a crater...He's 432 years old, and attacking him is basically suicide even if he doesn't have a weapon...)


(Yeah, you know your screwed when he's beating you with a stick or a broken sword even)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

(or when he collapsed that prison designed solely for containing the sins, while surrounded by an unbreakable barrier said to last for 10,000 years. And does this by simply arm wrestling with Ban...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

(The forest god walks off to have lunch and leaves two guardians discuss stuffs that it has no idea about)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

(-Ban! Cap'n!-   Best moment in the anime xD. We um were discussing um forest guardian duties.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The forest god approaches the guardian and takes a glance at the injured creatures. Then, with a quiet hiss, sounding rather distressed, it flaps its wings once, creating a gust of wind outward, and at the same time calling down the sunlight to heal all the injured creatures back up.
> It then looks back at the burned forest with a concerned expression, and up at the sky.
> Rays of frost moonlight and magnified sunlight begin to shine down the area, fusing together, resulting in columns of slowly spiraling streams of water. It appears that the forest god is trying to water the forest, in its attempt to "heal" the forest back up, with what it can do.



The remaining creatures that the forest guardian had not finished tending to get healed up by the forest god's sunlight and the forest guardian sits back on his hands looking rather drained. The water covering the area helps to clear up the air in the area. The forest guardian makes a few calm chattering noises toward the creatures, telling them to head toward the village with the others for now. He then makes a few more chattering sounds toward the forest god to ask if he managed to find the forest spirit.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

*several triumphant howls can be heard from the other side of the forest*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 30, 2016)

The forest god slowly approaches the guardian, nuzzles its head under his neck and quietly whimpers, as if thanking him for his effort in tending the creatures' well-being, as well as expressing its worry for his personal safety. In response to the guardian's concern for the spirit, the forest god replies with a long hiss, as if to assure him that the spirit is OK, now that the threat has been dealt with.
It perks its ears up when howling sounds echo across the forest, and smiles, knowing that the wolf pack has succeeded their chase.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 30, 2016)

The forest guardian replies with a joyful chattering sound as the forest god nuzzles him and tells him that the forest spirit is alright. He slowly gets back up on his feet after resting a little and shakes some of the dirt out of his fur before looking up to see the watcher flying over from a distance. The watcher lands near the burnt area with the forest spirit still on its back and lowers itself to allow the forest spirit to climb down off of it. It then starts to run around the area, placing its palm on the trees and the ground, briefly creating ripples on the surface of what it touches. The scarred area slowly starts to come back to life with the flowers, grass and trees being restored.

The forest guardian looks over as the spirit works its way through the scarred zone of the forest and smiles happily seeing the area being restored. He makes a few chattering sounds to the watcher who then walks over to him and the forest god before raising its head to let out a loud roar that carries across the wind throughout the forest, alerting the guardians and calling them to him. The forest guardian looks a bit worried and makes some quite chattering sounds, saying he hopes everyone is ok.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 30, 2016)

*at the sound of the roar echoing through the forest, a series of bright blue lights can be seen zipping through the forest towards the source*
-as they got closer the wolves slowed down, and began walking as they reached the area the watcher was standing in. The largest one leading at the front of the pack, when they reach the watcher the small pack of wolves sit and lean forward, bowing their heads in respect to the watcher.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 30, 2016)

The forest god simply sits there on its back legs, next to the watcher, and licks its feet paw (#kangaroo #feral) while wagging its tail.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Sep 30, 2016)

The watcher nods back in response to the wolf pack bowing and lays itself down on its hands and feet while looking over at the forest spirit still tending to the area. The rivers begin to spring back to life around the area as well with the forest spirit's continued efforts until everything looks almost as it was, save for the weapons and disabled traps scattered throughout the area. The forest guardian greets the wolf pack with a few chattering noises before looking around for a moment and deciding to jump into the nearby river and wash his fur while waiting for the other guardians to arrive.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

The forest god stretches its legs and wings, then walks to the river bank and crouches down, with its tail in the water (#tail_fetish), and focuses the sunlight at its spot to warm itself as it slowly drifts into sleep, after the tiring fights.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

*the pack of wolves lays down around each other and they all fall asleep*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *the pack of wolves lays down around each other and they all fall asleep*


(And pays zero mind to the forest god, lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> focuses the sunlight at its spot to warm itself as it slowly drifts into sleep, after the tiring fights.


(didn't think that implied someone should interact with it lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (didn't think that implied someone should interact with it lol)


(Because your pack was only bowing to the watcher, while I was sitting right next to it, lol
Lonely... I'm mister Lonely... I have nobody...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Because your pack was only bowing to the watcher, while I was sitting right next to it, lol
> Lonely... I'm mister Lonely... I have nobody...)


(well the watcher is the one that called the guardians to that spot, and the way i see it, he's like our (our=the guardians of the forest) leader lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (well the watcher is the one that called the guardians to that spot, and the way i see it, he's like our (our=the guardians of the forest) leader lol)


(*whines at the river bank*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 1, 2016)

(Early morning)
The sun slowly fills the area with a warm light and the sound of distant birds can be heard in the air. The watcher is still awake looking over the forest spirit laying against him and the surrounding area. The forest guardian wakes up first and looks to the watcher, making a few chattering sounds to ask if the others have shown up as he looks around. The watcher slowly shakes its head once and looks back into the distance. 

To try and take his mind off his worry for a moment, the forest guardian goes to splash some river water on his face a few times before going back to sit near the watcher. He starts gnawing on his own tail while looking around the area until a while later, three creatures appear in the distance, one of them looks to be carrying another. As they get up close it can be seen one is a male meerkat, another is a werewolf with grey fur and he appears to be carrying an injured female skunk. They all have ominous white eyes much like the watchers.

The werewolf lays the skunk gently down close by and the forest guardian quickly gets up next to her when he sees the three come over. She has cuts and bruises over her body and seems to be unconscious. The forest guardian raises his hand over the skunk, causing tiny balls of blue light to circle around her which slowly close her wounds. After he is done tending to her he makes a few chattering noises to the other two asking where the others are. The meerkat and werewolf simply look down in defeat, the werewolf looks like he is about to lose it as he growls a little and clenches his fists, drawing blood from his palms with his claws. He makes a few more irritated growls to say that they lost them, all of them, the humans were waiting for us. The meerkat sits down next to the skunk and sheds a few tears in thought of the ones that were apparently lost. The skunk doesn't wake but her wounds are gone and she looks ok now.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

*hearing the story of the werewolf, the lead wolf wakes up and starts to growl in anger as he thinks of the humans from the day before*
-the tigrol walks over to the werewolf and nudges its opposite paw with his nose.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

The forest god wakes up after the tiger-wolf guardian's angry growl, and notices the creatures in its sight.
As soon as it sees the unconscious skunk, it immefiately darts off its current spot to see her, with a clearly worried look on its face, then looks at the rest of the creatures with a series of quiet but nervous barks, as if asking them what just happened, and if the skunk would be OK. It looks extremely uneasy and uncomfortable, possibly from seeing that it wasn't there to defend its people.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 1, 2016)

(My characters lack magic, so RIP to the idea of them joining in on this story where every scratch must be healed completely and thoroughly by use of magic.)

(needs moar healing magic)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 1, 2016)

(The enemy team has an op cleric so plenty of that)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> every scratch must be healed completely and thoroughly by use of magic


(They're just feral animals against humans, what do you expect ? Even if without magics, humans know how to first-aid, but animals can only so much as wash their wound and hope it won't get infected)
(Unless you wanna go with something like "Brey's obsidian shell can eat explosion because she has to")


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *hearing the story of the werewolf, the lead wolf wakes up and starts to growl in anger as he thinks of the humans from the day before*
> -the tigrol walks over to the werewolf and nudges its opposite paw with his nose.


The werewolf calms for a moment when the tigrol nudges him but still stands there with a defeated look, the wounds on his hands *HEAL* up by themselves as he eases up a bit.



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The forest god wakes up after the tiger-wolf guardian's angry growl, and notices the creatures in its sight.
> As soon as it sees the unconscious skunk, it immediately darts off its current spot to see her, with a clearly worried look on its face, then looks at the rest of the creatures with a series of quiet but nervous barks, as if asking them what just happened, and if the skunk would be OK. It looks extremely uneasy and uncomfortable, possibly from seeing that it wasn't there to defend its people.


The werewolf  and the meerkat look a bit surprised as they see the forest god walk up to them, they look over to realize the watcher and forest spirit are here as well and immediately bow their heads for a few moments before slowly looking back up. The meerkat rubs its paw over its face for a moment before standing back up and tries to explain what happened to the others.

He starts chattering sadly, explaining that they tried to push back the humans advance into the forest but the humans knew they were coming somehow. He looks down at the female skunk and continues chattering sadly to say that the three of them were the only ones that got away, but only because the others held them back. As he continues to explain, the skunk slowly gets up, holding her head while looking around her. Once she regains her bearings and realizes the forest god is standing close by, she averts her gaze and bows her head respectfully for a moment before turning to see the others defeated expressions causing her to remember what had happened to her group earlier. 

The werewolf looks over at the forest god and the other guardians. He growls somewhat more calmly, asking if everything was ok here as they saw some troops with a man in light blue armor and a woman in dull white armor go past them when they were sneaking about the human camps.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

*the tigrol makes a laugh-like growl, as he mentions how he and his pack screwed with their attempt to kill the forest spirit*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

The forest god pats its paw on the meerkat's, followed by a long hiss, trying to calm her down.
When it sees the skunk waking up, it nuzzles its nose at her neck a bit, before gently resting its paw on her shoulders.
In response to the werewolf's question, the forest god growls in anger, shame and frustration, telling them with a defeated "tone of voice" that it couldn't defend everyone enough.
It ignores what the lead wolf says and glances to the forest, then flaps its wings and lifts itself off as it flies upward, until it's above even the tallest trees if the forest.
With aloud roar and a flap of its wings, a wormhole appears above it and stretches out, covering the entire forest, until it looks like a vault of sort, before slowly fading away. It seems like the forest god has set up a barrier that would ward off all humans that try to enter the forest.

(Similar to the barrier in the Brecilian Forest in Dragon Age Origin : if you walk in, you'll simply find yourself walking back out the way you enter)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 2, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *the tigrol makes a laugh-like growl, as he mentions how he and his pack screwed with their attempt to kill the forest spirit*


The werewolf smirks slightly in response and growls briefly to say he is glad that something went right and that he is relieved to see everyone else is ok.



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The forest god pats its paw on the meerkat's, followed by a long hiss, trying to calm her down.
> When it sees the skunk waking up, it nuzzles its nose at her neck a bit, before gently resting its paw on her shoulders.
> In response to the werewolf's question, the forest god growls in anger, shame and frustration, telling them with a defeated "tone of voice" that it couldn't defend everyone enough.
> It ignores what the lead wolf says and glances to the forest, then flaps its wings and lifts itself off as it flies upward, until it's above even the tallest trees if the forest.
> With aloud roar and a flap of its wings, a wormhole appears above it and stretches out, covering the entire forest, until it looks like a vault of sort, before slowly fading away. It seems like the forest god has set up a barrier that would ward off all humans that try to enter the forest.



The meerkat closes his eyes and tries to calm itself as the forest god pats on his paw, he looks back up and chatters a little to say he just wishes they could have done more to save the others. 

The guardians and the watcher look up as the barrier goes up and fades before looking back at the forest god. The skunk makes some chirping noises, saying that there may still be humans inside the forest as there were a few camps in the area they were scouting in. The meerkat chatters in response to say at least they won't be able to get in for a while.

He then looks over at everyone and smiles while chattering. He starts to introduce the two he came with as well as himself, pointing at each of them in turn as well as himself. The guardians in the forest area near the city do not often see the guardians that live by the mountains due to needing to keep watch in the area and have never really had a reason to come together until now.

He points toward the male werewolf with grey fur first, and says his name is Lunio.
He then points to the female skunk and tells everyone her name is Yula.
Lastly the meerkat points back at himself saying that his name is Ryazan.

He explains that Lunio is a good fighter while he and Yula are mainly scouts and supports. He then pats his chest with his paw saying that they will do what they can to help while asking for the names of the wolf-like guardian and the forest guardian. He looks like he wants to ask of the forest god's name too but thinks better of it.

The forest guardian smiles at the three and introduces himself as well, saying that his name is Yaruzaru and that he already knows Lunio from their group as he has trained with him a few times to which Lunio displays a slight smile.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 2, 2016)

(meanwhile, at the humans' camp...)


Spoiler: ONE KICK KANGAROO !











(XD)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 2, 2016)

(Then you find whis and beerus guarding the camp xD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 2, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Then you find whis and beerus guarding the camp xD)


(that's not fair... *whines in a cave*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 2, 2016)

the tigrol answers stating his name as Leo, and also listing the names of his 5 children still sleeping in a circular pile of fur: Lucas, Jaden, Christopher, Raphael, and Michael. After which he explains how they assisted him in defending the forest, as the humans made the mistake of invading his section of the forest in their pursuit of the spirit.
(the pack will not be separate, they will always be referred to as "the pack" and more likely than not, will always act as one)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 2, 2016)

After deploying the barrier, the forest god dives down back to where the group is (completely missing the name-introducing part), then crouches down, licks the back of its paw, and proceeds to clean its face, followed by a quiet hiss, simply telling them that the forest should be safe for a while now.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 2, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> the tigrol answers stating his name as Leo, and also listing the names of his 5 children still sleeping in a circular pile of fur: Lucas, Jaden, Christopher, Raphael, and Michael. After which he explains how they assisted him in defending the forest, as the humans made the mistake of invading his section of the forest in their pursuit of the spirit.
> (the pack will not be separate, they will always be referred to as "the pack" and more likely than not, will always act as one)


The meerkat smiles and says it looks forward to working together with them to protect the forest. The werewolf simply nods slightly in response and the skunk looks at the pack with an optimistic look on her face saying that with all of them together she is sure they can drive the humans out of the forest.

The guardians smile among each other, feeling some hope in the air for a few moments. The werewolf asks Leo if they all managed to "deal" with the man and woman he mentioned earlier. The expression on his face tells that he has likely fought them before.



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> After deploying the barrier, the forest god dives down back to where the group is (completely missing the name-introducing part), then crouches down, licks the back of its paw, and proceeds to clean its face, followed by a quiet hiss, simply telling them that the forest should be safe for a while now.



The guardians look somewhat relieved to hear the forest god's words, knowing that at least for the time being the humans will have trouble getting any supplies or troops into the forest.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 2, 2016)

The forest god lets out a quiet bark as it gets back on all fours, this time telling the others that it saw a number of camps scattered around the forest when it set up the barrier, and that there may be humans in the area. From the looks of it, it seems to be ready to drive the remaining out of the forest on its own.
However, it then suddenly collaspes on the ground. It begins to pant heavily in exhaustion, as if it's low on energy after setting up the barrier, and glances at the other guardians one last time before passing out.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 2, 2016)

*the lead tigrol makes a quiet whimper as he explains that although he and his pack stopped the rest of the humans in his area, the armored man and woman managed to escape*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 2, 2016)

Yaru goes over to the forest god as he sees him collapse and checks to make sure he's ok. The others look a bit worried until he tells them that the forest god appears to just be exhausted.



Abyssalrider said:


> *the lead tigrol makes a quiet whimper as he explains that although he and his pack stopped the rest of the humans in his area, the armored man and woman managed to escape*


The werewolf doesn't look too pleased to hear that they escaped but he is sure that the group did what they could. He growls to tell them that if they manage to kill any of them to bury or bring the bodies back with them. He explains that the humans always seem to carry the bodies of these humans back to the city when they are killed and that they then come back without a scratch on them.

The other two look like they are recalling something, likely the many times they have had to go up against them. The meerkat chatters while looking at the direction the human camps are scattered about in, saying that they should take the chance while they have it to break their foothold within the forest. 

The skunk adds to what the meerkat says, explaining that they will have to be careful though, as the guardians here may be the only ones left and that they had plenty of trouble keeping the humans out of the forest even before all this happened. The werewolf looks over to Yaru after the skunk finishes talking and growls a few times to tell him that it is about time that Yaru went back to the ruins to get his power that he sealed there.

Yaru doesn't speak and just looks back at the forest spirit while thinking to himself. The werewolf then gets up close to Yaru and sounds a bit more annoyed, telling him that with all the guardians they have lost, they need everything they can get. The skunk makes some chirping sounds toward Yaru saying that it is worth the risk at this point.

Yaru seems to nod briefly though looking a bit worried but chatters toward the group just to say he will try but makes no promises as to what may happen. Yaru then sits down by the forest god and chatters to tell the others that they should wait for the forest god to recover first.

They all nod, then the meerkat and the werewolf go off to look for food close by while the skunk sits nearby everyone else while curiously looking at the the group.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 2, 2016)

The forest god slowly gets back up on its feet and shakes itself awake, then rubs its face with the back of its paw, until it's fully back to consciousness. It then looks up to see the guardians, followed by a quiet, low-pitched bark, as if asking them what it just missed earlier (and hoping they'd not throw out another wall of text).


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 2, 2016)

(Just for that the next one is gonna be twice as long xD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 2, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Just for that the next one is gonna be twice as long xD)


(*the forest god quits the RP*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*the forest god quits the RP*)


(*An ally has been slain*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 3, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The forest god slowly gets back up on its feet and shakes itself awake, then rubs its face with the back of its paw, until it's fully back to consciousness. It then looks up to see the guardians, followed by a quiet, low-pitched bark, as if asking them what it just missed earlier.


Yaru makes happy chattering noises as the forest god wakes up. Once the forest god regains his bearings Yaru starts to explain that they plan to go to the ruins before they attempt to clear the humans from the forest in order to get the power that Yaru sealed there. 

The werewolf and the meerkat come back with a bunch of berries and a few apples while Yaru is speaking to the forest god and lay them down for everyone while eating some for themselves.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

*the tirgrol pack and the guardian that leads it, politely decline the fruit stating that they prefer a more... "red diet"*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 3, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *the tirgrol pack and the that leads it, politely declines the fruit stating that they prefer a more... "red diet"*


The werewolf gets up close to the meerkat, pushes him forward into the pack and starts laughing. The meerkat doesn't look amused at all and looks like he is going to bite the werewolf but then just goes back to eating the fruit. The werewolf then growls with a more serious look to say if they happen to run across any humans, feel free to have some as a snack.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

The forest god tilts its head at Yaru's suggestion of getting the sealed power at the ruins, but before it's about to tell everyone that it alone is enough, it stops itself with an ashamed expression on its face when it recalls the failure earlier, and simply nods in agreement. It then nuzzles its head at Yaru's neck, followed by a quiet squeak, as if to tell him to be careful with the dangerous power.
When it sees the pack and the tiger-wolf guardian declining the fruits and appearing to prefer "something else", it sticks its tongue out, looking like it's saying, "Yuck !", before pushing an apple at Yaru's paws and affectionately licks his fur, before getting its own portion of the meal, its tail slowly wagging behind.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

(neither wolves nor tigers are omnivores, what do you expect a tigrol to eat besides meat?)
-recalling the mention of retrieving sealed power, Leo tells his pack to stay with the other guardians and help them out while he goes to a specific rock formation surrounded by fog underneath a perpetual localized thundercloud in the mountains. When the pack objects and expresses interest in going with, the lead tigrol refuses while reminding them that among their family only its guardian member (other guardians can do it as well) can safely reach it and return. Then explains to the other guardians that although members of his pack/family have historically had bites that sting like electricity and wounds from their claws felt severely burned, the majority of the pack don't have anything to with actual elements. But once a guardian member goes to that location and receives the blessing of their ancestors they truly begin to generate and utilize the large amounts of bioelectricity and body heat that gave birth to the legend. After explaining all of it, he runs off towards the mountain alone.
(if you've ever played WoW, he's basically going to return looking similar to Skoll, or the other thundermaw wolves, with visible lightning bristling along the edges of his fur. If this idea conflicts with anything you had planned, or you don't like it. Let me know and i'll change it)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

The forest god finishes its meal and licks the back of its paw, then cleans its mouth as it rubs its paw along, all the while letting out a long hiss, telling Leo's pack and all other guardians (beside Leo himself, after he has run off) that now that the barrier is keeping the forest safe for a while for them to recover, feel free to go and retrieve all the powers they need before returning.
Its tone of voice sounds rather sarcastic while it "says" so.
Then, it walks off on its own, towards the river bank it slept at yesterday. Once at the area, it crouches down and bathes under the sunlight while watching over the trees in its sight.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 3, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (if you've ever played WoW, he's basically going to return looking similar to Skoll, or the other thundermaw wolves, with visible lightning bristling along the edges of his fur. If this idea conflicts with anything you had planned, or you don't like it. Let me know and i'll change it)


(I like it, feel free, i'm guessing you have a way of finding your packs location/tracking us incase we move.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

(Yeah scent, aside from the fact that they can always communicate by howling)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

(Good thing I can detect and track peeps with my ears, too ; bat FTW )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 3, 2016)

Yaru smiles as the forest god gives him the apple and wags his tail after having his fur licked but he then just looks down in thought as if he is staring right through the apple. Seeing his expression, the meerkat makes some chattering noises to him saying it will be fine and tells Yaru to just keep in mind that they are doing all this to protect the forest and each other, to which Yaru nods and starts eating the apple. After hearing Leo explain where he plans to go the werewolf and skunk simply nod toward him and the skunk says they will meet up with him later but to be careful. She thinks to herself for a moment and comments on the fact that there are only a few guardians left, losing even one now would make things very difficult.

The forest spirit slowly wakes up and looks up to see the watcher still guarding it while appearing to look blankly into the distance.

The meerkat speaks to the others, saying that next time they will be ready for the humans while his mouth is full of berries. The werewolf just shakes his head a little and Yaru along with the skunk laugh a little.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

-hearing the skunk mention the small number of guardians, the pack speaks up. Mentioning that while they aren't guardians, their father trained each of them to be able to take his place in the event something happens to him and that as such, they are all just as physically capable as he is except for having less experience.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 3, 2016)

The skunk looks back at the pack to say that it is good to have them and that any creature prepared and able to go up against the humans is more than welcome help. The werewolf mentions that there are many humans like the armored ones they faced before and to be careful against the humans as they may run into others like them in battle. Paying half attention, while still stuffing his own face with berries, the meerkat says that they will be fine with all of them together anyway while patting a paw on his chest confidently.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

The forest god wanders around the woods a lil' bit for a walk, before vanishing out of there and reappearing right next to the guardians at their current location when it steps out of a wormhole that appears nearby, and (just in time) catches their conversation between one another. It growls in determination in response to the werewolf's concern of the armored humans, saying that it can call down the starlight to *REKT* them up with electricity like there's no tomorrow for them, and they wouldn't even know what's gonna happen until they get a current of electricity of 500+ voltage ripping apart every bit of their flesh, tissues and muscles, as well as every inch of their nerve system.
It then glances at the meerkat currently stuffing his mouth with berries, and playfully pats its paw on his cheeks, as if to tell him to ease up, or it'd choke on food.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

*the pack perks up their ears and can hear the faint sound of thunder due to their heightened sense of hearing*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 3, 2016)

(Leo in the mountains right now)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

(more like)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

The forest god perks its ears up at the sound of thunder from the distance, and lets out a smile, knowing that Leo has unlocked the power of his bloodline. It then lets out a long hiss, telling the others that they won't have to worry about the human threat and it can just be a lazy-ass god instead when Leo and Yaru have such powers to defend the forest.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 3, 2016)

(He walks back like nothing happened, just a little shock xD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

(not walking...at this point he's kind of like Raikou and Entei in one body, though obviously not as powerful, he does share a similar interest in protecting nature like they do)
-shortly after the thunder, a bright blue streak of lightning shoots through the forest canopy from the mountain, turning around as it passes over the group and strikes the ground in the middle of the pack. After the dust settles, Leo can be seen with a kind of smirk, as he stands in the spot it struck with electricity bristling across his fur until it dissipates a few seconds later.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 3, 2016)

The meerkat eases up a bit and finishes the berries in his mouth before it starts chattering again, saying that with the forest god on their side the humans will probably be too afraid to face them anyway. He then chuckles happily before picking up one of the few berries left and starts eating it. Yaru finishes his apple and looks over at the pack, asking if they would like to find something to eat before they set off.

The meerkat nearly chokes on a berry as Leo comes back suddenly in a streak of lighting. The werewolf look over curiously commenting on how fast he got back, while the skunk comments that Leo may be the fastest guardian she has ever seen with an interested look on her face. The forest spirit jumps back a bit hearing the ground struck suddenly, but relaxes a bit when he sees it's Leo that caused it.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

(@Jin-Lust-4-Sin Leo is fast and elusive, but he's not particularly strong. At least not as strong as other guardians like the werewolf would be. He uses his speed and biology to his advantage, but he's neither strong not particularly resilient, most of his ability to ignore pain and injury is because he's incredibly stubborn and determined thanks to his tiger half.)
-Leo apologizes for any inconvenience his sudden re-appearance may have caused, and inquires where they are all headed to next.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 3, 2016)

Yaru replies saying that the rest of them should keep a watch on the humans and stop them from coming any further while he goes to the ruins with Ryazan(meerkat). The skunk comments that, that may be a good idea as even with the barrier up, they can't leave them unchecked for too long, they should at least see what they are dealing with.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> The meerkat eases up a bit and finishes the berries in his mouth before it starts chattering again, saying that with the forest god on their side the humans will probably be too afraid to face them anyway.


In response to the meerkat, the forest god shakes its head in slight stress, showing clear doubts about the humans, particularly the armored man earlier, being anywhere near hopeless against it. It also appears to admit its reckness nature, instead of trying to observe the situation carefully and try to detect any possible threats there may be in a fight, sounding like its self-doubt is crawling on its back. It views itself as incompetent and incapable, and feels ashamed of itself when the meerkat makes such comment.



Yaruzaru said:


> Yaru finishes his apple and looks over at the pack, asking if they would like to find something to eat before they set off.


The forest god doesn't reply. It seems to be overwhelmed with self-doubts to think of even eating anything.



Abyssalrider said:


> -shortly after the thunder, a bright blue streak of lightning shoots through the forest canopy from the mountain, turning around as it passes over the group and strikes the ground in the middle of the pack. After the dust settles, Leo can be seen with a kind of smirk, as he stands in the spot it struck with electricity bristling across his fur until it dissipates a few seconds later.


When Leo returns, the forest god only shows a slight smile on its face, complimenting on how strong Leo is now, and how he'd be able to help dealing with the human threat.



Yaruzaru said:


> Yaru replies saying that the rest of them should keep a watch on the humans and stop them from coming any further while he goes to the ruins with Ryazan(meerkat). The skunk comments that, that may be a good idea as even with the barrier up, they can't leave them unchecked for too long, they should at least see what they are dealing with.


As if remembering something, the forest god gets on all fours and lets out a long hiss, telling the others that it's going to check on the Gate Guardian to see how he's doing. It clearly expresses its concern for the Guardian whose duty has forced him to stay in the mountain for so long, and that it feels like caring about his well-being is its indirect duty, too.
Then, with a flap of its wings, it flies off, straight to the mountains.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 3, 2016)

The guardians watch as the forest god goes off toward the mountains before getting up and preparing to move themselves. The skunk comments on the fact that Yaru is taking the meerkat with him even though he knows the werewolf better, to which Yaru replies, it's because he knows how good the werewolf is in battle that it is better to have him along with them just in case. Yaru and the meerkat get ready to head off toward the ruins and the meerkat jokingly tells the others to try not to do anything reckless near the humans without him.

The werewolf just growls in response, saying he won't makes any promises.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

-Leo smirks and replies, hinting it's the humans who shouldn't do anything reckless near _*him*_.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

Upon reaching the mountains, the forest god inmediately head towards a cave at the base down below, from where an orange-red light emits out.
As it enter the cave, in its sight is a large oval gate built at the center.







At the wall is an anthro alligator with green scales and yellow underbelly, wielding a large steel cleaver by his side.

(Basically Renekton in League of Legend)






The gate guardian, named Zodiac, is sitting there looking at the gate when the shadow of the forest god stretches into the room and draws his attention. As he turns his head, he is greeted with the forest god's gentle smile as it walks in, followed by a quiet bark, asking how he's doing.
He lets out growling sounds while adjusting his equipment, simply telling the forest god that he's trying his best to keep the gate sealed, no matter the cost.
The forest god pats its paw on Zodiac's, telling him that it feels rather bad for keeping him here to watch the gate, which is pretty much like imprisoning him in the cave, instead of letting him return to his home at the river.
Zodiac shakes his head again, thanking the forest god for caring about him, but also telling it that it shouldn't worry about him, because he doesn't mind the duty, as long as it means everyone's safety.
The forest god nuzzles its head at Zodiac's legs a bit, confirming that it does care about Zodiac, before walking off, and out of the mountains...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 3, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> -Leo smirks and replies, hinting it's the humans who shouldn't do anything reckless near _*him*_.


The meerkat smiles at the comment, replying good luck to them before he turns to walk off north toward the ruins with Yaru. The skunk explains that they need to go west of the mountains, it will take a while to reach the city but they can be ready for when the others arrive. The werewolf asks Leo if he and his pack have ever been near the human city before.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

-Leo shakes his head, explaining that his family has historically guarded the area at the base of the mountain, and a bit of the surrounding forest on the side closer to the village. But that he was taught as a pup never to leave their territory unless with a guardian, or after becoming one himself. And that even as guardian, he didn't dare try go near the city without his ancestors blessing, though he has frequently seen, helped, and even been thanked by humans from the village on the opposite side, becoming quite friendly towards each other.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 3, 2016)

The werewolf replies saying that Leo must have been raised well to be able to trust humans despite what they do to our home and our friends. He then comments with a bit of anger on how he doesn't think he could trust humans after what he has been through near the city and that it is wise to stay away from there if one can avoid to. After a short awkward silence, the skunk says to Leo that perhaps he could show Lunio and herself the humans from the village sometime, perhaps see that they are not all that bad. At least that is what she wants to believe, though she seems to almost reject her own words as she says them.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

After returning to Zodiac with a bit of food (mostly just fruits), the forest god nuzzles its head at his neck while quietly whimpering to tell him that it'll always be there if he needs help, or just simply someone's company.
It waits until Zodiac finishes his meal (though the latter looks rather reluctant) and playfully sticks its tongue out, looking pleased, before walking off to join with the others. Zodiac bids it goodbye with a wave of his hand, but he only smiles in gratitude towards the forest god's care for it when it's finally out of sight.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 4, 2016)

As the forest god walks out of the cave and towards the woods, its head remains lowered as most of the time it just looks down, at the ground.
For most of the time, it's remained a bad mentality of self-doubt in its mind every time it thinks of itself.
When it reaches the bank of the river, it stares at the water and looks at its reflection, seemingly lost in thoughts.
It feels ashamed of itself to even look at itself, and shifts its gaze away, crouching down and staring blankly into the woods in its sight.


Yaruzaru said:


> The meerkat smiles at the comment, replying good luck to them before he turns to walk off north toward the ruins with Yaru.


It remains there for around half an hour until its perks its ears up when it hears someone coming. It turns around to see Yaru and the meerkat on the move, and comes to think that Yaru has finally set off to the ruins to obtain his sealed power.
It lets out a loud bark towards the two to call out to them, and starts walking towards them..


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 4, 2016)

The two stop for a moment and look around to see the forest god walking up to them. They make chattering noises back at the forest god to greet him and Yaru asks how the gate guardian is doing as the forest god comes over.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 4, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> The two stop for a moment and look around to see the forest god walking up to them. They make chattering noises back at the forest god to greet him and Yaru asks how the gate guardian is doing as the forest god comes over.


The forest lets out concerned barks at them as it talks about the gate guardian's duty keeping him in the cave.
It then shakes its head and changes its expression to that of determination. It appears to be committed to try what it can to defend the forest and its people within, as well as to find a possible way to deal with the gate guardian's duty, so he could have more freedom.
It then tells Yaru and the meerkat that it can teleport them two to the ruins in a second, unless the destination isn't very far away from the current location.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 4, 2016)

The meerkat comments saying that perhaps they can visit the gate guardian more often once the humans are driven back. Yaru seems to agree with the idea with a nod and looks over to the north in the direction of the ruins. He makes a few chattering noises saying that it is pretty far, that's why he thought it'd be better we split up but that he would very much appreciate the forest god's help in getting there faster if possible.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 4, 2016)

The forest god brings out its front paw and tells them to hold it, and it can instantly move them to the ruins in a blink of an eye.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 4, 2016)

The two hold onto the forest god and wait for the him to move them to the ruins with his power. They make a short chattering sound each to say they are ready.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 4, 2016)

The forest god "slaps" its paw, which they're holding onto, with its other paw. A wormhole appears right behind it and "swallows" them, before disappearing, with them completely out of sight.
A second later, a wormhole appears next to the ruins. The forest god steps out with the other two. It lets out a playful bark at them to tell that they've arrived.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 4, 2016)

Yaru makes a cheerful chattering noise in thanks to the forest god for getting them to the ruins and steps forward while the meerkat looks around the area quickly. The ruin entrance looks like it has weathered a lot of damage in the past and seems to lead into what looks more like a cave on the inside leading underground. The entrance is blocked off by many large vines winding around the outside of the ruins. As the meerkat gets back from a quick look around the area he looks at Yaru and asks him if he is ready to go. Yaru nods toward him and asks him to clear the way. The meerkat makes a swiping gesture with its paw and the large vines covering the ruins pull themselves away to allow entry. Yaru looks at the forest god and shows a nervous smile before going to walk up to the entrance. He makes chattering noises to tell them both to be careful as the ruins are not very stable.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 4, 2016)

The forest god nods in response to Yaru's thank, and waits until the meerkat is done clearing the entrance, and follows Yaru inside the ruins.
It lets out a few quiet barks while walking, as if to ask if they should be worry about humans possibly trespassing the area.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 4, 2016)

Yaru mentions that humans used to come around here often and that they do still tend to pass through here when coming through the forest because even the guardians do not go near the ruins often.

(Near the mountains)
Far in the north, a large object can be seen falling down toward the position of the ruins. The skunk and werewolf express concern considering where they can see it heading towards as it falls from the sky before crashing down out of their sight. The watcher gets up upon witnessing the object fall and nods toward the group before taking off with the forest spirit on its back to go toward the mountains. The skunk comments that it can't be a coincidence that it was falling in the direction of the ruins but the werewolf simply states that they are too far to do anything about it right now, though he still looks concerned.

(Ruins)
The three get into the ruins after the meerkat clears the vines with only the light of the entrance lighting up the way ahead. Stairs lead them down into the cave like ruins until they can see a doorway not too far ahead. It is blocked off by several large rocks, with only a small space to crawl through which the meerkat could probably fit into at best. It appears that trying to move the rocks may cause the doorway to collapse further from what they can see. Yaru looks like he is about to make a suggestion until the sound of something impacting the earth outside shakes the ruins and causes the entrance to collapse, the way behind them gets quickly closed off. Parts of the cave ceiling break apart and fall around the group, though it is too dark to see anything with the light from the entrance gone.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

(totally could have intercepted that object as Leo...lol)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 4, 2016)

(Yeah, especially with your speed)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

(^ this)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 4, 2016)

(I realized it after i posted, i was like . . . wait Leo could probably reach that xD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

(let's say for the hell of it, I did but the debris still hit the ruins and collapsed the entrance. then I returned to the werewolf's location and traveled there again alognside them)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 4, 2016)

(Yeah you can do, maximum scouting potential)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

-seeing the falling object, Leo takes off like a bolt of lightning to intercept it. managing to prevent the full impact by breaking it mid-air, but resulting debris still hit the ruins and collapsed the entrance, following his failure he runs back to the other guardians and explains what happened as they begin to make their way towards the ruins to investigate the object.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 4, 2016)

(I'm lost...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

(you're underground inside the ruins, and a meteor or something struck the ruins entrance and caused a collapse)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 4, 2016)

The forest god gets startled at the impact and the ruins collapsing down on them, and, as if out of mere instinct, slams its front paws on the ground, forming a white hole above that shields it, Yaru and the meerkat from the falling rocks. It then opens a wormhole and teleports them all out of the collapsing ruins and back outside.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 4, 2016)

(not a complete collapse...just the entrance and some parts of the ceiling)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (not a complete collapse...just the entrance and some parts of the ceiling)


(Feral instinct + too panicked to keep calm, lol)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 4, 2016)

The meerkat lets out a relieved sigh as the forest god gets them out to safety and makes happy chattering sounds to the forest god in thanks for getting them out of there quickly. Yaru makes some chattering noises to the forest god to say thanks as well but then also looks back at the collapsed entrance with a troubled expression, saying he hopes they can still enter but before he can go to check, he starts to feel small rocks batting against his head and looks up to see what appears to be a flaming ball of earth, at least the size of a house casting a shadow over the group as it falls.

(Heading toward the ruins)
After hearing Leo's explanation of what happened, the werewolf and skunk think it as too much of a coincidence to just ignore and go with Leo toward the ruins to check what is going on only to see another object falling from the sky from their position. The skunk and werewolf pick up speed, fearing the worst.

(Thanks for that i wasn't entirely sure what to type for the entrance at the time xD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

The forest god nods with a playful expression on its face, followed by a low-pitched bark in response to the meerkat and Yaru, but when it notices the shadow, its face takes on a scared look as it turns around to see a flaming boulder falling at them.
It flaps its wings with all its might and lifts itself off the ground, until it's a few feet above. As it brings its front paws together, a large black hole appears in between it and the boulder.
It then flicks its paws outward, the black hole emits a large blast straight at the boulder. At first, it appears that the boulder simply stops in its fall as the blast passes by. However, when the black hole and the blast fades away, the boulder starts to crack and break into smithereens, which then fall down like a river of dusts. However, the dusts are stopped yet again by a ray of flaming sunlight that shines down from above at the forest god's command.
After all the works, the forest god lands down next to Yaru and the meerkat, followed by a long hiss to ask if they got hurt.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

-seeing the second flaming boulder falling, Leo determined not to fail again, sprints ahead but arrives just as the forest god takes care of it.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

(Gravitational Collapse : "realistic" version of Gildarts' "Crash" lol)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 5, 2016)

The meerkat falls back on the ground to sit down after the forest god saves them again with a relieved look on his face. Both Yaru and the meerkat express their thanks again and neither of them looks hurt at all. The meerkat makes some chattering noises saying he is glad the forest god is on their side. Yaru feels something is not right with the situation and looks around the area, perking his ears. He makes chattering sounds when he sees Leo to greet him and quickly asks if he saw any humans on his way here.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 5, 2016)

(Gildarts would be proud xD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> Both Yaru and the meerkat express their thanks again and neither of them looks hurt at all. The meerkat makes some chattering noises saying he is glad the forest god is on their side.


The forest god replies with a few quiet squeaking sounds, as if to assure them that it's doing and will do all it can to protect its guardians and the entire forest, until its final breath. The look on its gace is that of determination.
However, it slowly comes to think that something isn't right indeed, and expresses a clearly obvious look of worry on its face when it glances at the collapsed ruins.



Yaruzaru said:


> He makes chattering sounds when he sees Leo to greet him and quickly asks if he saw any humans on his way here.


It's just about to ask Yaru about the sealed power possibly being lost with the ruins, after the impact, but as Yaru greets Leo, it shifts its gaze towards the tiger-wolf guardian and greets him with a bark as well, its tail swishing behind.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

-Leo shakes his head, indicating he didn't seen any humans though he admits to making a bee-line for the boulder and not doing much to scan the surroundings as he moved. He then tucks his tail, lowers his head, and whimpers in regret for not being fast enough to stop the first one from collapsing the ruins.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 5, 2016)

The meerkat stands and looks at all the debris scattered about before walking up to the ruins entrance and trying to poke his head around to see if it is still possible to enter. Yaru looks down in thought, unsure of what is going on and makes some chattering sounds toward Leo when he sees the debris from the previous boulder scattered around, asking if that was him who broke it apart.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

-Leo lowers his head farther, appearing to be ashamed he couldn't do more to stop it...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 5, 2016)

The meerkat makes excited chattering noises saying they may still be able to get in if they can move the rocks in the way. Yaru smiles a bit hearing this and shakes his head when he sees Leo's expression, thinking back to the size of the second boulder he saw coming toward them before the forest god stopped it. He makes chattering sounds saying, that if the first boulder had hit the ruins at full impact, they probably would have been buried before they could escape.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

-Leo flattens his ears as he comments that if it wasn't for the forest god being with them, they'd have probably died anyway because he couldn't stop the boulder. He then thinks to himself about how even though he's the fastest guardian (the effects of his ancestor's blessing vary by individual) he lacked the strength to stop the boulder, something most of the other guardians could likely have done single-handedly if they were half as fast as him.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

The forest god just sits there while cleaning its face with its paw as it listens to Leo, Yaru and the meerkat, and flattens its ears at how they comment on its feat of stopping the boulder earlier. It slightly blushes while remaining silent, but after Leo's note, it nuzzles its nose at his neck and replies that he helped fighting off the humans earlier, something it failed shamefully. It pats its paw on Leo's, followed by quiet squeaking sounds, to tell him that they'd probanly have died way sooner than now if Leo hadn't been there to help them fight off the humans.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 5, 2016)

Yaru replies calmly with chattering sounds to agree with the forest god but also adds that if Leo really feels that bad about it, that he can pay them back by helping them drive the humans from the forest. He then says, that the fact that Leo did all he could to try and stop it was more than enough and that is all that counts as a guardian, the willingness to do all they can to help and protect the forest and its creatures. He continues to speak while looking at his own hand and clenching it briefly, saying that the guardians may not always succeed in protecting the forest and those who live here, but if they allow themselves to fall into doubt of their abilities whenever they fail, the forest and its inhabitants will surely fall to the humans. 

*A curious looking small bird can just about be seen watching the group from the trees if anyone is observant enough to notice it*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

( < has a wolf sense of smell)
-Leo perks his ears up and straightens out his tail, as he notices a new scent and looks towards the trees with narrowed eyes and a focused expression.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

The forest god Nods in agreement with Yaru's suggestions for Leo, but it interrupts itself mid-sentence and feels like they're being watched (6th sense).
The wind starts to howl.
It then glances back to stare at the trees and focuses its gaze directly at the bird.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 5, 2016)

It looks like a small robin and does not make any immediate movements until it sees the group begin to notice it. The bird comes out to a more visible area on the tree but does not venture any closer and simply chirps from where it is to comment that they finally noticed.

The meerkat looks as if he recognizes it and tells the group he saw that same bird hanging around before they got ambushed near the human camps. He looks sad having reminded himself of what happened but then looks back at the bird as if he already thinks it's an enemy.

The bird chirps a few more times, stating that it is glad they were not buried in the ruins as now it gets to watch them die personally.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

-now growling with anger, and baring his teeth. Leo lunges at the bird like a bolt of lightning and crushes its head in his mouth, tossing it to the ground afterwards and looses a thundering roar, causing the clouds to shift and crackle with lightning as he does.
(the cloud thing is only for appearances, doesn't actually do anything other than add to the terrifying presence commanded by his roars or howls. Also updated apperance for Leo below, his former appearance will be the appearance for the pack)


Spoiler: New Appearance


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

The forest god looks at Leo brutally finishing off the bird with its jaw dropped in extreme shock. It then slaps Leo in the face, followed by a furious bark, as if to tell him that he's a guardian, not a wild beast, and his job is as his title imples, GUARDING and PROTECTING the forest and its habitants instead.
The forest god looks at the corpse of the bird and lets out a stressed sigh/hiss, then at Leo again, shaking its head in disappointment, and warns him not to repeat such action again.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

-Leo flattens his ears and whimpers as the forest god slaps him, but then reminds the forest god of what the bird just said about getting to watch them die personally, which strongly hinted it's with the humans from earlier and not an inhabitant of the forest.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

Yaru stays silent unsure of what to make of it but considering what the bird said and what the meerkat said he feels that Leo may have done them a favor. After a few moments, the bird laying lifeless on the ground suddenly fades away, leaving no trace of it having been there. Yaru is about to speak but he is interrupted hearing the sound of something speeding through the air and the trees, though the sound is almost muffled by the crackling in the clouds above.

A moment after, a volley of arrows can be seen quickly tearing straight through the trees from the west. The arrows appear to be each coated in a white umbrella of light and one seems to be aimed at each member of the group. Once again as this happens a shadow spreads over them, and in the sky there appears to be another flaming ball of earth falling on their position but no enemies are immediately visible aside from a faint orange glow off in the west.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

-Leo howls as the clouds shift again and the intense currents in the air begin destroying the incoming arrows.
(want to add in one of the other appearances for Leo, but for that we'd need to have an explanation for the armor that's in it. I'm thinking the villagers could make it for him as a sign of the long-standing friendship between his family and the village. Also leaving the boulder for one of the physically stronger guardians)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

(Yeah the villagers could make it for you, or it's one of those things that was created along with you as a guardian or held by your family/clan etc.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(but no hands to put it on with...the villagers would be involved either way, and the arrows being destroyed by the lightning isn't Leo's doing. It's just a natural effect of the lightning within the highly charged thunderclouds overhead being attracted to the arrows.)
-Feeling confident the arrows aren't a problem for the time being, Leo informs the other guardians that he'll be right back and needs to make a stop at the village to pick something up that belonged to his father and his father before him. He then takes off appearing as little more than an irregular bolt of lightning headed towards the village.

(he will return looking like this)


Spoiler: Leo Armored


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

(Transformation sequence of course where the armor just fazes on xD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(I like to keep things mostly grounded with at least a semi-plausible half-assed explanation, except the weather altering roars...that's not even possible to give a half-assed explanation other than "because magic")


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

(True say, it is a last resort to just say "magic" but still.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

(I'm lost again...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(bird was a human summoned familiar, now the guardians are under attack, and Leo left to stop at the village and pick up a set of armor that belonged to his father and his father before him. btw another big-ass flaming boulder is incoming, so that's your cue)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> btw another big-ass flaming boulder is incoming, so that's your cue


(Boy oh boy... cleaning up *meteors* ... one of the space-related works I'm good at, lol)

The forest god takes notice of the flaming boulder falling on them yet again, and opens another black hole to crush the boulder into pieces like before, when it defended Yaru and the meerkat from the one falling down from atop the ruins.
It then looks at the others and asks if they're all OK.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

The meerkat and Yaru nod but look alert around the area seeing as they just had arrows fired at them. Another two volleys of arrows come from the west. The first line is coated in a blue aura while the second line has the tips of the arrows coated in a red aura. An ominous chill can be felt building up in the air around the group.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (he will return looking like this)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Leo Armored
> ...


(Leo will be arriving soon wearing his battle armor, pictured in the above quote. And Leo's pack is still witht he other guardians, so make use of them as you need to until I arrive. Also which arrows are immune to the lightning from the thunderclouds above?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

(Well they don't have super speed/teleport so they will take a while to reach there. None of these arrows are immune to the thunderclouds at the moment, just different damaging effects if they strike.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

The forest god perks its ears and notices yet two more barrages of arrows coming at them.
It's just about to repeat the black hole, but it then sees the auras coated on the arrows and feels the chill around them. Something isn't right, it thinks.
It then stands in its defensive stance and flaps its wings, calling down the flaming sunlight to shine around them all. Then, as the magic runes and sigls on the membranes of its wings glow black and white, its eyes flash white once. A white hole appears in the path of the arrows and explode, creating a massive blast that knocks all of them out of the way.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

-the pack of tigrols, begins to look around wondering what to do as their father isn't there to command them.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

The blue coated arrows simply get blown away while the red coated arrows explode violently as soon as the white hole knocks them away.
The chill in the air becomes more intense until it feels like it's biting at the groups skin. Large, sharp ice shards quickly appear above the group and start raining down on them while another arrow comes from the west with the umbrella like light coating it from earlier but it also has electricity surging through it, allowing it to punch holes through the trees with little difficulty as it heads toward them. An unsettling presence can be felt close by.

(Heading toward the ruins)
While heading toward the ruins, the skunk turns and looks back seeing the pack stop, asking them if they are coming to follow after Leo and go to the ruins or not. The werewolf just growls in irritation briefly and runs ahead.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

-The pack points out the thunderclouds over the ruins, noting they weren't there before and were likely created by their father. They then suggest they all hurry to the ruins as quickly as they can.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

The skunk agrees, commenting that seeing that is all the more reason to get there as fast as they can and resumes running toward the ruins.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> The chill in the air becomes more intense until it feels like it's biting at the groups skin. Large, sharp ice shards quickly appear above the group and start raining down on them while another arrow comes from the west with the umbrella like light coating it from earlier but it also has electricity surging through it, allowing it to punch holes through the trees with little difficulty as it heads toward them. An unsettling presence can be felt close by.


The forest god tenses itself up as the cold bites through its skin, making it shiver.
As the ice shards begin to rain down, it shields the group with a white hole right above them, while calling down rays of flaming sunlight and electrified starlight to break the shards apart.
However, it feels like something much worse is about to go down, and as it looks up, the sight of the electrified arrow seems to justify its nervous feeling. The forest god then creates a black hole in front of the arrow, planning to halt the arrow back with "Time Breaker", just in case it'd explode if knocked away like the red arrows earlier.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

-on his way back to the group Leo catches the arrow before it reaches the black hole and snaps it in two, using his electric abilities to his advantage as they make him all but immune to electricity. Then lands in the middle of the group of guardians wearing the armor used by his predecessors. (also his ancestors)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

The chill fades almost all at once and the light from the arrow fades after it is caught. The unsettling presence felt earlier appears suddenly behind the meerkat; a man in brown leather armor with two daggers coated in a green aura attempts to quickly stab the meerkat from behind while everyone else is busy with the attacks.

A moderately sized fireball speeds toward the group from the west as this is happening.

*What appears to be the exact same bird that was killed before can be seen in the trees not to far away again, making little attempt to hide and just watching the group*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> man in brown leather armor with two daggers coated in a green aura attempts to quickly stab the meerkat from behind while everyone else is busy with the attacks.


Before the man reaches the meerkat, he is suddenly stopped by a kangaroo-like creature jumping up, as if from the ground below, and kicking him straight in the face. The kick sends a brutal blunt force and a violent current of plasma electricity straight at him.
Nebula clouds can be seen swirling around its feet.



Yaruzaru said:


> A moderately sized fireball speeds toward the group from the west as this is happening.


The forest god clasps its paws together, then quickly flicks them outward. A massive ray of frost moonlight shoots straightforward and vaporizes the fire.
The forest god then sends forth a barrage of nebula scythe-blades to shatter what's left of the fireball into pieces.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

-Leo looses a howling roar that shakes the nearby tree canopy, as the thunderclouds seem to become even more active with crackling lightning rumbling through them.

(approaching the ruins)
-upon hearing the roar, the pack of tigrol suddenly picks up the pace and begins sprinting at full speed towards the ruins. Commenting to each other about their father and what the roar means.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

An ominous looking purple orb that was apparently hidden behind the fireball appears to pass straight through it as well as the trees and gets close to hitting the group by using the fireball as a scapegoat. The man that had been kicked fades away and another one looking exactly like him manages to stab the meerkat while the one looking like him is attacked before seeming to vanish on the spot as well. The unsettling presence can still be felt nearby.

The meerkat staggers and falls down looking extremely weakened as the green aura from the daggers seap into his skin. Yaru looks like he is about to help the meerkat but then he thinks better of it and gathers his energy around him as tiny blue spheres of light and concentrates, trying to pinpoint the presence he can feel, hoping that the rest of the group will help the meerkat.

*The bird chirps mockingly but is startled a little as the trees shake from Leo's roar*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

The forest god almost falls into a panic when it sees the purple orb behind the fireball flying towards them and the man managing to attack the meerkat. It lowers itself down for a brief moment, trying to concentrate.
A ray of sunlight shines down, at the meerkat, as the forest god tries to heal him up.
At the same time, it sends out a black hole straight at the purple orb, planning to use "Gravitational Collapse" again to crush the orb down, whatever it may be.
It then shields everyone in a white hole, and takes a deep breath.
Darkness aura starts to swirl around its feet and stretches outward like a tornado. Sparkling starlight can be seen within, as if it's from space itself.
The density of oxygen in the air and the air pressure itself suddenly drops/rises violently, as if the area is turning into vaccum.

(new power that I just came up with hours ago : turning the very atmosphere into vaccum in space itself...
let's hope it's not wasted here, though...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(ultimate terror for the humans is coming lol, those clouds are about to "heat up" soon from all the lightning activity in the air, which btw the thunderclouds aren't the thick black kind, they look like the average white puffy clouds seen on a sunny day, which is why they don't interfere with Jin's light abilities)
-Leo sniffs around and locates a concealed presence, striking before it can react by ripping his claws through its ankles.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> ultimate terror for the humans is coming lol, those clouds are about to "heat up" soon from all the lightning activity in the air


(the area turning into vaccum is pretty much already outta question, lol)



Abyssalrider said:


> -Leo sniffs around and locates a concealed presence, striking before it can react by ripping his claws through its ankles.


The forest god sees what Leo is doing and thinks he's just blindly attacking in thin air ; however, it perks its ears up and detects something in the location as well.
As it clasps its front paws together, a ray of starlight and moonlight shine down at Leo, as the forest god boosts his physical and elemental damage.

(Leo's physical damage is *doubled* with astral energy of the starlight, but his electric damage is *four times stronger* due to being doubled from the electrified starlight and the mystic energy of the moonlight)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

The ominous sound of a flute playing briefly from the west sweeps across their position.

The forest god's sunlight heals the meerkat and purges the green aura from his wound.

The purple orb passes straight through the black hole as if it was not even there and heads straight for the forest god. 

The man falls to the ground as Leo tears through his ankle but fades away and behind Leo stands the same man along with the woman in dull white armor that they fought before with her hand on the mans back. Leo feels his body unable to move and the man moves forward to try and stab him through Leo's skull with one of his daggers.

Yaru fires his gathered energy as a sphere toward the two but the bird from the tree gets in front of the attack to stop it, the orb causes a small explosion, causing the bird to fade along with it.

Both the man and the woman have small unrecognizable words floating around them in three rings and the man has a transparent purple aura surrounding him.
(Floating words are status effect protection. Purple aura around the man hides his presence when he is out of view.)

Another volley of arrows can be heard going off in the west.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(Leo is wearing armor over his skull  and most of his body like the armored appearance picture showed)
-the clouds burst into flame as a result of the intense lightning activity, terrifying most of the humans. and then Leo seems to smirk, almost giving off a laugh-like noise as the clouds ignite right before the clouds strike Leo with a massive bolt of lightning.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

The forest god jumps backward to avoid the purple orb and disappears out of sight while the two humans aren't paying attention.
The humans also see Leo, Yaru and the meerkat fading away, out of sight as well, as if they just teleport away.

(Nebula Horizon : "recolors" the scene around the user and their allies, effectively concealing their presence and blocking the enemy's line of sight)

Before the man gets to attack Leo, he feels a violent and heavy force hitting him at his side, followed by something incredibly sharp sinking into his forehead, as if he's attacked by two invisible daggers.

(the forest god leaps on him from a side and bites him)

Before he can react, he receives what feel like a series of claws and bites straight at his face, relentlessly and mercilessly.
While the man is being assaulted, the woman also takes what feels like a pinch attack of two punches coming at both sides of her head. Then, an invisible force pulls her up by her leg and slams her violently on the ground repeatedly.

(Nebula Familiar (in this case, more like a gigantic golem _gang-banging_ the woman) : essentially an invisible shadow clone that also blend in with the environment, following the forest god's command ; also, the golem is brutalizing her like a Charger in L4D)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

Leo seems able to move again as soon as he strikes himself with lightning, startling the man and woman.

The man's purple aura fades as soon as he is attacked by the forest god and he drops on the ground looking heavily wounded.

The woman seems to faze back a moment as if repeating her moves and fades from view when the golem attempts to attack her as if she knew it was coming.

The volley of arrows are deflected by the meerkat putting its paw out to summon a large vine bursting out from the ground to shield them.

A man with a bow in black leather gear appears behind near the group, a red ring spreads out around him(reveals cloaked targets) and he takes a shot directly at the forest god while in close range. His arrow is coated in a white umbrella of light as he fires it. He has three rings of strange words surrounding him also.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

The forest god perks its ears up as it hears someone appearing nearby, and when it turns around, it sees a man firing an arrow at it.
The arrow gets knocked off by the white hole wrapping around the forest god, however.
It immediately wraps itself in a wormhole and disappears out of sight. This time, the man's red ring can't detect the forest god anymore.
The area around him and the other man suddenly explode with a series of bursts of flame, frost and electricity in a ray from above downward.

(the forest god call down the flame sunlight, frost moonlight and electric starlight to attack them ; however, the rays of light themselves aren't noticeable at all, because they blend in with the environment around)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(nobody mentions the flaming clouds crackling with lightning?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

(I think they are all more worried about what is actually hitting them to look up xD but it does set a scene)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(as does the armored tigrol that caused it lol)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

(Yeah, i mean, if you have the balls to face a forest god that can create black and white holes, a Tigrol that moves at a speed you can't even follow tearing your limbs off and two other creatures with abilities of likewise power i think the scenary is the least of your troubles lol. Though it is a nice thought in my head while they are fighting and the clouds are going all doomsday.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> a forest god that can create black and white holes


(if without the status effect protection, the atmosphere turning vaccum is another way of me showing the middle finger at them lol)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

(Yeah, i think even if the world was being torn apart right now everyone would still be more focused on the battle xD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Yeah, i think even if the world was being torn apart right now everyone would still be more focused on the battle xD)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

(I'm really trying to be nice in this battle but if i have to : 3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> View attachment 13973
> (I'm really trying to be nice in this battle but if i have to : 3)


(*black hole slows time* : 3 )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

The man with the daggers gets pummeled by the explosions and rays from the forest god, left looking lifeless on the ground from the assault.
The bowman gets hit and damaged by the initial attack but seems to dash at an incredible speed some distance away, leaving a trail of yellow energy behind him. He then rapidly fires arrows at each member of the group he can see besides the forest god who disappeared, using his red ring to reveal them within the area. Each shot is coated in an icy aura.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(if this were in the mountains the flaming clouds could be raining fireballs while lightning strikes all around, but we can't do that...have to protect the forest first after all.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

(Yeah, cave collapses, forest on fire, animals would be like who the hell hired you guys xD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> who the hell hired you guys


(And the award "Forest God of The Year" goes to... XD )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

-Leo follows the archer and catches his arm before he fire the last of the arrows, snapping down he rips the archers hand off and runs away with it, carrying it like a trophy.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> he rips the archers hand off and runs away with it, carrying it like a trophy.


(Sweet mother of...)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

(Hence why the clouds are the least of their worries xD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(Leo looks like a wolf with tiger stripes, but fights like a tiger with the personality of a playful puppy/cub. So while the weather he causes distracts enemies by terrifying them, he also kicks their ass and steals their shit faster than they can react, mocking and trolling them during all of it.)
-Leo then turns around and taunts the archer, before sprinting back to the guardians and tossing the hand in one of the gods black holes. sticking his tongue out at the archer afterwards.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> tossing the hand in one of the gods black holes. sticking his tongue out at the archer afterwards


(Sweet mother of... part 2, LOL)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

(xD How is he gonna fap now)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(basically, take his appearance, and give him the serious fighting style of Thor from the MCU, but give him the personality of Loki. and you have Leo)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (xD How is he gonna fap now)


(OH HEEEEELL NAH, SON xD )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

The forest god reappears out of the wormhole with a satisfied look on its face to see the dagger wielder taken care of.
When it sees Leo returning, after throwing the archer's hand into the black hole, and sticking his tongue out, it playfully nuzzles its nose at Leo's neck and gently licks his nose, its tail wagging, as if to compliment Leo on a very brutal job well done.
It then flattens its ears and quietly whimpers, sounding like it's sorry for slapping Leo earlier. It pats its paw on Leo's to tell him that it should've thought better, and hopes Leo would forgive its action.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

The dagger wielders body fades away after a while and the archer left with one arm grits his teeth with a look of complete confusion and pain having his arm suddenly torn off. He coats his feet in a green aura before dashing at an incredible speed toward the west, moving out of view.

(His face right now)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> He coats his feet in a green aura before dashing at an incredible speed toward the west, moving out of view.


(The forest god at the moment...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(Leo's as much of a troll as Loki, and he enjoys every minute of it.)
-now Leo is rolling on the floor with a giggle-like series of whimpers as he watches the archer run away.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> now Leo is rolling on the floor with a giggle-like series of whimpers as he watches the archer run away.


(Pack mate bromance intensify)

The forest god sticks its tongue out when the archer runs off, and crouches down, next to Leo, nuzzling its nose at his neck and patting its paws at his, while wagging its tail playfully.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

Yaru and the meerkat both look a little disturbed but chuckle at how playful Leo is with his "food". The meerkat comments on how they all make a pretty good team while sitting down to take a breather. The feint orange light in the west appears to fade and the werewolf, the skunk and Leo's pack arrive at the ruins. The werewolf is ahead of the rest who are not too far behind him and he has blood over his mouth and claws which he quickly tries to wipe off on the grass and trees when he sees the forest god is there.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

-The pack arrives and chuckles at Leo giggling on the ground like a child, guessing he just stole something from a human.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

-upon seeing his children, Leo quickly regains his composure and stands up  resuming his usual majestic posture as he tells his kids to scatter and sniff out any humans still hiding nearby.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

*There are no humans close by in the area, save for the scent of their blood trailing back toward the west but there is still a familiar scent of an animal in the area other than the guardians*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(that stupid little bird?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

(Yop, stop playing hide and seek with it xD enemy scout basically)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(I have a better idea since the clouds are still made of fire and lightning for the time being)
*the bird is coincidentally struck by a fiery bolt of lightning that completely incinerates it to a pile of ash*
-Leo howls again, and the weather subsides returning to normal.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

A moment later, another likewise bird flaps down onto Leo's shoulder and chirps in his ear quietly. Telling Leo not to worry, as it will have its fun too.
The bird lets out an unsettling laugh before fading away.
Yaru looks like he was about to blast it but seeing how many times it has re-appeared he doesn't bother wasting the energy and just goes back to examine the collapsed entrance of the ruins.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

-Leo chuckles, and smirks. Appearing to have quickly become quite fond of seeing the bird, as it means more enemies to toy with are never far behind.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

The forest god is too exhausted, out of hunger, to notice Leo's pack and the werewolf, as well as the bird(s), and remains in its crouching pose. It doesn't seem to be in its best shape at the moment, and its whimpering sounds indicate that its stomach is emptier than a black hole.

(I had to XD )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

(The bird is going to be like that annoying enemy that is always there but never does much xD like a Meowth translator)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (The bird is going to be like that annoying enemy that is always there but never does much xD like a Meowth translator)


(that's why Leo smirked)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

(Actually, after beating the humans)

Forest God - Wiiiiild...
YARU, LEO and the meerkat - FOOOOOUR !

(Don't judge me XD )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

What sounds like a small explosion is heard at the ruin entrance as Yaru tries to open a path but he shakes his head thinking it will take forever to clear it without making it more unstable. He instead goes over to the forest god when he hears him whimpering and chatters to him, asking what's wrong. The werewolf and skunk greet the forest god, Leo and the others once the bird disappears again and look around the area in a bit of shock, seeing as it looks like a beast rampaged through this part of the forest. The meerkat looks around at the damage himself and scratches his head, commenting that the forest spirit isn't going to be happy but he chuckles a little.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

-Leo notices the large scorch mark on the ground where he struck himself with lightning and flattens his ears in shame.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

The forest god tries to sit up on its back legs, but its front legs appear rather shaky as it tries to hold itself together. It sticks its tongue out, panting heavily ; its weak breathing sounds imply that its throat is as dry as a dessert, and its stomach is completely empty.
It also flattens its ears and blushes super adorable at the meerkat's comment, seemingly ashamed of itself unable to have any other way to drive the humans out without almost obliterating the whole area into bits.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

(Psssst, when the forest spirit comes let's all blame it on Leo's pack)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Psssst, when the forest spirit comes let's all blame it on Leo's pack)


(#RIPLeo)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(the weather never left the sky other than the bolt of lightning that struck Leo and the one that fried that bird...so good luck with that, besides nobody can catch him once he starts moving...*Leo runs off*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *Leo runs off*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

(The watcher could catch you actually, or stop you moving rather, but he would not be bothered to go after an ally just because the tree spirit told him too xD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(to be fair, Jin did most of the damage to the surrounding area since none of the ranged attacks from the humans actually reached us...)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

(Just a few trees here and a bit of cracked earth there, nothing too severe. Actually even though no ranged attacks hit you guys the debris from the attacks and the fact that they basically punched through the trees to try and get to you still probably caused significant damage heh)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(yet I stopped that arrow like a boss)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

(Well as long as you grab it by its end and don't face palm it xD. The tip is what is dangerous and you had electric immunity, otherwise it would have been quite shocking . . . heh . . . heh)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(not completely immune, just damn near immune to it, like 99.999% resistant)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 6, 2016)

(Well . . . how do you like that 0.1% damage huh! YEAH . . .)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(felt like little more than the static shock after waking up in the morning)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 7, 2016)

(*Archer smiles proudly having given you a static shock*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

(btw it's technically 0.001% damage, lol. barely noticeable if at all. would have a better chance burning him alive than trying to electrocute him. but rock/stone would technically be the best option, as he also uses fire on his claws, so neither that or ice would have much effect)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 7, 2016)

(Well the enemy is liable to just stab you on weak points of your armor or crush you with excessive force when they trap you with their abilities to be honest xD)
The meerkat chuckles, commenting that they did indeed cause a lot of damage, but he then just excitedly tells the forest god that he will find some water and food for him and runs off through what remains of the forest in the area to find some food and water. Yaru sits down with the werewolf and skunk who are asking about what happened to the area.

Many trees have been split in half, felled or had holes torn through them and the debris from the boulders are all over the area, not to mention the craters in the ground. Yaru thinks to himself that if this is what happens in a battle with just a few of the humans, then what will happen when they actually reach the camp.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

(Leo will just steal all of their weapons and giggle like a stereotypical school-girl as they struggle to fight barehanded)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 7, 2016)

(Fortunately some of them can fight barehanded xD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

(not as well they could with their weapons, like say archers with no bow strings or arrows)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 7, 2016)

(Yeah, most enemies will be most definitely bent over, but some of them have abilities where it won't really matter either way)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

The forest tries to retell the battle with weakened whimpering sounds, exhausted breathing sounds and heavy panting noises. The werewolf and the skunk can only make out that the fight was so drawn out that it severely wore the forest god out.
It tries to hold itself still again, trying to build up the barrier, but a second later, it suddenly collapses on the ground, coughing blood.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 7, 2016)

(Don't know if i should kill your drama by completely healing you or not xD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Don't know if i should kill your drama by completely healing you or not xD)


(Ya can heal me up, but not like the exhaustion and pain would be gone that fast)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 7, 2016)

(Yeah, you would still feel after pains but it will feel like you're high on sugar with my energy rushing through you : 3)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 7, 2016)

Yaru quickly catches the forest god as he is close to him and holds him while channeling his own energy through the forest god's body in short range pulses in order to heal any wounds he has and get him back on his feet. The skunk and werewolf look at each other with a worried expression thinking that the forest god may have overdone it a little. The skunk simply asks if he is going to be alright.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

Despite Yaru's attempt to feel, the pain is too much for the forest god to endure ; it tries to reach its paw up to Yaru, looking like it's trying to hold him, but the pained expression on its face soon washes away as it falls unconscious out cold in his arms shortly later.
No-one can feel or sense the forest god's "life force", not even Yaru. It's as if the forest god is dead.

(Let's put it this way : the forest god's life force is completely "empty" (like the vaccum atmosphere itself), as if it's just a reanimated corpse ; whenever it sleeps or falls unconscious, it looks completely lifeless and motionless, as if dead... save for the heart beat of course)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 7, 2016)

(Welp i tried heh . . . heh *goes back to guardian healing school for pups*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

-Leo suddenly collapses, falling to the ground as his mouth drools. One of his children then notice a tiny little knife sticking out of a gap in his armor.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 7, 2016)

The werewolf goes over and nudges Leo seeing him collapse and is about to tell him to get a hold of himself until he sees the little knife. He carefully pulls it out and then calls Yaru to take a look. Yaru moves away from looking after the forest god and tries to do the same for Leo to close his wound by raising a hand over Leo and circling his energy around him. Looking at the knife he thinks it is far too small to cause this kind of reaction. He makes some worried chattering noises to the werewolf to say Leo may be afflicted with something. The werewolf asks if he can help him and Yaru simply says he is not able to deal with afflictions. He points out that as strange as it sounds, they would have to hope that the knife simply hit something vital or that he just lost a lot of blood. He lays Leo in a more comfortable position and just hopes he will recover as he did with the forest god.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

*a faint but foul odor can be detected wafting off the knife's blade*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> Leo may be afflicted with something.





Abyssalrider said:


> *a faint but foul odor can be detected wafting off the knife's blade*


(*Cobra's smart-ass face intensifies* Ya mad bruh ?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 7, 2016)

The werewolf throws the knife away and shudders in disgust when the smell reaches his nose. Yaru, looking absent-minded goes off into the forest by himself, telling the others to look after them.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

The forest god slowly wakes up a while later, panting heavily, out of exhaustion, with its paw rubbing on its face, trying to wake itself up.
When it sees Leo, the werewolf, the skunk and Leo's pack, but without Yaru, it looks around, then lets out barking sounds towards them, as if asking where Yaru is, and what happened to Leo while it was unconscious.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

*Leo's pack is obliviously unaware their father is wounded and unconscious*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 7, 2016)

(Didn't one of them see a knife inside him? . . . and the meerkat is not here either xD just the skunk and werewolf)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

The forest god walks over to Leo to check him, and when it sees that he appears wounded, it gently presses its paw on his shoulders. A ray of sunlight shines down, upon Leo, as the forest god tries to heal him back up. It then nuzzles its nose at Leo's neck and pats its paw on Leo's tail to see if he's OK.

(*pack mate bromance intensifies*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 7, 2016)

(Yeah, Jin's heal is a full heal, cure and energy restore, you can't plot that away xD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

(one of them did, the others aren't even paying attention to anything. they're just casually laying around like random pets)
*Leo begins snoring*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Yeah, Jin's heal is a full heal, cure and energy restore you can't plot that away xD)


(random/shameless bad crossover of Dark Souls 2 and League of Legends)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 7, 2016)

(Their level of oblivious is so high that it's cute)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *Leo begins snoring*


The forest god makes a super adorable pouty face at Leo's "response", and pats its paw on his tail a bit, then playfully nuzzles its nose at his neck again, as if trying to wake him up so it can play with him.

(y u no wake up bruh >:c )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

(you try running halfway across the forest and back twice, with 3 of those tripss as fast as a bolt lightning and see how tired you get. lol)
*the youngest of Leo's pack playfully bites his tail to wake him up*
-Leo wakes upon his child biting his tail and playfully tackles him, prompting the other pack members to join in on the fun.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (you try running halfway across the forest and back twice, with 3 of those tripss as fast as a bolt lightning and see how tired you get. lol)


(thankfully I haz wormhole to instant-transmission, lol)

When it sees Leo waking up and calling his children to join the fun, the forest god sits back on its back legs and brings its front legs forward, looking like a puppy, while barking and wagging its tail playfully, with its tongue sticking out.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 7, 2016)

The werewolf replies to the forest god saying that Leo had a knife wound and that Yaru went off on his own after treating the two. He then adds that Yaru told them to look after both Leo and the forest god for a while but then he just says that he sees that they are both ok anyway. The skunk and werewolf just sit a short ditsnace away and look at the others play while keeping watch over the area.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

The forest god drops its playful stance when it perks its ears up to hear the werewolf's response, and tilts its head in curiosity and slight confusion, followed by a quiet bark, as if to ask where Yaru's gone.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 7, 2016)

The werewolf half-heartedly shrugs saying it's not sure and that Yaru didn't say, but he also comments on how he has often seen Yaru go off on his own like that anyway.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

(btw Leo didn't actually tell his children to join the fun, the other four saw him tackle their brother and joined in anyway...the 5 of them are all between 2-2 & 1/2 years old, so basically in dog years that's 14-17)
*the group of tigrol is still playing around like a bunch of puppies*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (btw Leo didn't actually tell his children to join the fun, the other four saw him tackle their brother and joined in anyway...the 5 of them are all between 2-2 & 1/2 years old, so basically in dog years that's 14-17)
> *the group of tigrol is still playing around like a bunch of puppies*


(You like my puppy pose ? )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

(it fits his personality so far in this rp)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (it fits his personality so far in this rp)


(I'll take that as a yes then )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

-after twenty minutes or so, Leo and his pack stop playing like a bunch of puppies. The pack falls asleep, and Leo sits to take watch as they do.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 7, 2016)

The meerkat arrives back, riding on one of two large vines stretched through the forest from the direction of the mountains and followed by what appears to be a large tree ent. He brings the vines down near the area showing the top of the vines to be carved into makeshift bowls that he probably dug out with his claws. One holds quite a few dead birds and the other holds a decent amount of river water that can be seen as he lowers them carefully on two sides of the group. The tree ent has fruit covered all over its branches and after it gets near the center of the group, the meerkat places his paw on it and it gradually starts to look more like an average large tree but still with the apples hanging off of it. The meerkat lays face down on the ground afterwards, looking rather tired and the skunk comments on how he certainly didn't leave anything out. She then looks over at the sleeping pack and giggles a little saying he is a bit late though, to which he just lets out a tired chattering noise as he lays on the ground.

The werewolf casually grabs a bird and starts eating it while the skunk goes to drink some of the water.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

The forest god doesn't wanna turn meerkat down, after his efforts in bringing back some food for everyone. However, it feels rather out of sorts at the moment, and asks the meerkat if he happens to see Yaru around. It seems that the forest god wants to look for him.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 7, 2016)

The meerkat slowly pulls himself to sit upright and speaks, saying that he didn't see him near the mountains or on his way back either. After a moment of looking up in thought wondering himself now where he went, the meerkat smiles a little, although with an exhausted expression as he sees that the forest god is up and well before dragging himself over to drink some of the water he brought to them.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

The forest god looks over to the horizon, with a concerned look on its face. It lets out quiet barks to tell the others that it's off to look for Yaru, worrying that the humans' camps in the area are still around, and Yaru may be in trouble.
It then creates a thick layer of silver-white nebula clouds around its wings as it flies off to the distance.
It seems that begins the forest god is starting its search for Yaru at the woods, along the river...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 7, 2016)

The others leave finding Yaru to the forest god as they can't keep up with him anyway and continue to eat. Yaru doesn't appear to be anywhere nearby along the river. The area shows no signs of any creatures either given that most of the animals are near the mountains or the village at the moment.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

As the forest god tries its best to scan the area around, but finding no sign of Yaru anywhere, it ventures deeper into the woods, trying its sense of smell and hearing to find Yaru...


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 8, 2016)

As the forest god travels further he starts to faintly smell humans in the distance but still no sign of Yaru.


----------

